# Diablo III



## Cadavuh

The public beta is being released this month. I opted in for it and I really hope I am selected. Can't wait!


----------



## MFB

How'd you apply to get in? I want to but haven't found anything, and it'd be sweet to be part of it since I'm a huge Diablo fan.


----------



## Mexi

yeah wheres the link confirming the beta release this month? nothing on their page about it


----------



## Cadavuh

MFB said:


> How'd you apply to get in? I want to but haven't found anything, and it'd be sweet to be part of it since I'm a huge Diablo fan.




How to get the Diablo III beta test - Tech Talk - CBS News



Mexi said:


> yeah wheres the link confirming the beta release this month? nothing on their page about it



If you just did a google search, you would find that blizzard announced that the public beta would be released by the end of the 3rd quarter of this year, which ends on the 30th of this month.


----------



## Daiephir

I would join the beta thing, but they say it might damage my computer, no bueno


----------



## highlordmugfug

Daiephir said:


> I would join the beta thing, but they say it might damage my computer, no bueno


Might damage your computer?

Care to elaborate, or provide a link explaining what you mean?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Probably the disclaimer, ie Blizzard is not responsible for any damage this software may cause, etc etc.

I wouldn't worry about it dude, iTunes used to have a part in their disclaimer that said their software wasn't to be used in any sort of chemical/nuclear weapon development or some shit


----------



## Daiephir

highlordmugfug said:


> Might damage your computer?
> 
> Care to elaborate, or provide a link explaining what you mean?



It's in the 1 million page long binding contract that they make you agree to when you install the computer system check thing.

(you gonna buy me a new laptop if mine explodes JJ? )


----------



## MFB

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Probably the disclaimer, ie Blizzard is not responsible for any damage this software may cause, etc etc.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it dude, iTunes used to have a part in their disclaimer that said their software wasn't to be used in any sort of chemical/nuclear weapon development or some shit



What happens if I use my iPod while in the labs? AM I VIOLATING MY USER AGREEMENT?!


----------



## Daiephir

MFB said:


> What happens if I use my iPod while in the labs? AM I VIOLATING MY USER AGREEMENT?!



Probably! :O Also, I went and used that system check thnigy to maybe get into the beta, but I do hope my computer doesn't explode and burn my face, I'm gonna need to buy another one if it does (yes I dont care for my face )


----------



## gilsontsang

Blizzard is really taking their sweet ass time with everything =.=


----------



## Daiephir

Anyone watch Day9's Witch Doctor streams? hilarious ''stab him, stab him, where are my zombie dawgs?''


----------



## Skirvin

Been waiting on Diablo III for a while, read a lot of hear-say so let me know what its really like!


----------



## Tomo009

My friend got into the closed beta due to a connection, but I missed my one opportunity to invade his house and play it.


----------



## Daiephir

Tomo009 said:


> My friend got into the closed beta due to a connection, but I missed my one opportunity to invade his house and play it.



Dude, rock to window, break in, play anyways


----------



## JPMike

Tomo009 said:


> My friend got into the closed beta due to a connection, but I missed my one opportunity to invade his house and play it.



Fuck that, I wanted to get in the beta so much. 

I never get into any betas, all I can do is wait for the release of it and play.

But, I know I am going to be a no lifer if I do that.

To be honest, I'd rather play guitar instead.


----------



## Tomo009

JPMike said:


> Fuck that, I wanted to get in the beta so much.
> 
> I never get into any betas, all I can do is wait for the release of it and play.
> 
> But, I know I am going to be a no lifer if I do that.
> 
> To be honest, I'd rather play guitar instead.



For closed betas you basically need a connection or a lot of credentials. Most companies don't give out random invites for closed betas.


----------



## Cadavuh

Diablo 3 will be having a public beta.


----------



## Tomo009

Cadavuh said:


> Diablo 3 will be having a public beta.



Yeah, but this was the closed beta. Still pretty buggy apparently, but that is the purpose of beta.


----------



## JPMike

What race you going to play??

I am thinking, Witch Doctor or Barb so far.


----------



## Tomo009

Well my first character is definitely going to be Wizard, just always is and I have so many nostalgic memories of Diablo 2 sorceress.


----------



## Daiephir

Personally, either gonna go for a Wizard or a Demon Hunter (both )


----------



## JPMike

Most people are going even Barb or Wizard.

I wish there was still the Paladin in game.


----------



## Daiephir

JPMike said:


> Most people are going even Barb or Wizard.
> 
> I wish there was still the Paladin in game.



Maybe in a expo in 10 years?


----------



## JPMike

Diablo II's expansion came out in 1 year since the game got released, with D3 I am sure it will take around 3-4 years at least.


----------



## Daiephir

JPMike said:


> Diablo II's expansion came out in 1 year since the game got released, with D3 I am sure it will take around 3-4 years at least.



Ya but that was in the time of Blizzard not going into milk mode  in all seriousness, they're probably gonna do like starcraft and get it/them out in the following 18 months after the game. (yes, alot of hope )


----------



## JPMike

Daiephir said:


> Ya but that was in the time of Blizzard not going into milk mode  in all seriousness, they're probably gonna do like starcraft and get it/them out in the following 18 months after the game. (yes, alot of hope )



Same as they did with WoW. Sounds promising. 

I have to admitt we all are Bliz's bitches!


----------



## Daiephir

JPMike said:


> Same as they did with WoW. Sounds promising.
> 
> I have to admitt we all are Bliz's bitches!



Yes, yes we are, also, my friend and I concluded that blizzard is the greatest compagny ever, based on having 1 game being the most played MMO ever and the other being a national sport.


----------



## JPMike

Daiephir said:


> Yes, yes we are, also, my friend and I concluded that blizzard is the greatest compagny ever, based on having 1 game being the most played MMO ever and the other being a national sport.



Actually, true.

Since, every game Blizz published was a HIT!!


----------



## Cadavuh

So, anyone get in?


----------



## Daiephir

Nope, and apparently no open beta cause they want to release it in november


----------



## JPMike

Daiephir said:


> Nope, and apparently no open beta cause they want to release it in november



If I start playing Diablo, I am seeing my life ruined.


----------



## Daiephir

JPMike said:


> If I start playing Diablo, I am seeing my life ruined.



Christmas is gonna be awesome  and I've heard from a friend that Blizz wants D3 out around the same time Heart of the Swarm goes out, so double games!


----------



## SnowfaLL

Daiephir said:


> Christmas is gonna be awesome  and I've heard from a friend that Blizz wants D3 out around the same time Heart of the Swarm goes out, so double games!



I sure hope not.. D3 was pushed back into 2012. I really want HOTS asap, as thats all I plan on playing. but I know it'll probably be pushed back into 2012 also =[


----------



## Daiephir

According to some news I just read Here it would seem that D3 would get release first


----------



## Cadavuh

JPMike said:


> Most people are going even Barb or Wizard.
> 
> I wish there was still the Paladin in game.



Actually, I think taking out the Paladin was a great move by Blizzard. In D2, the Paladin was an overused character because it was so much more versatile than the others. I think that by Blizzard removing him from the roster the game will have more balance with respect to character builds/roles.


----------



## tacotiklah

Found this and am very, VERY bummed out:
Diablo 3 cannot be played offline | PC Gamer



For people such as myself who can't exactly afford regular internet access, this is a deathblow to my hope of playing this game.


----------



## Daiephir

It makes sense IMO, with the auction house thing dealing with real money, having b.net backing it is a good thing I believe.


----------



## AxeHappy

The online connection always required is just another shitty form of Copy protection, that will get crack, that does nothing other than harm consumers.


----------



## cwhitey2

ghstofperdition said:


> Found this and am very, VERY bummed out:
> Diablo 3 cannot be played offline | PC Gamer
> 
> 
> 
> For people such as myself who can't exactly afford regular internet access, this is a deathblow to my hope of playing this game.



I read the game informer article on why they dont want to have off line, while it pisses people off (me included) it is understandable and makes sense.


----------



## MFB

God damn it, that means I'll have to run it on my Mac, which means I'm gonna be using my charger a LOT more


----------



## SnowfaLL

best bet for you guys is to just wait for a singleplayer crack.. 

SC2 is the same exact way, always connected to BNet


----------



## AxeHappy

I had fully planned to buy this game. But there is a large chance I may well do that now.


----------



## Tomo009

I expected this, was it actually a shock to anyone? 

For people that don't know, all media is pretty much moving towards a cloud system. Soon the internet (and whatever evolves from the ipod/phone) will pretty much contain everything. I already play like 90% of my games from a cloud, (console network, steam, battlenet, mania planet) you probably do too really.

I'm just waiting for the clouds to converge, blizzard and battlenet may stay on their own just because of the ridiculous amount of money they command, but steam pretty much has a monopoly on the market right now.

Reports from my friend that in the beta, wizard is broken as all hell and you can currently walk through a lot of things you shouldn't be able to. Also shops don't really work properly yet.


----------



## AxeHappy

I have 1 steam game(DNF), and 1 Impulse game (Sins of a Solar Empire) other than that all my games are old fashioned installed on my computer style. I hate this "cloud" system.


----------



## Tomo009

AxeHappy said:


> I have 1 steam game(DNF), and 1 Impulse game (Sins of a Solar Empire) other than that all my games are old fashioned installed on my computer style. I hate this "cloud" system.



Well you aren't going to have a whole lot of choice in the future. I don't see what's to hate really, unless they all turn into a google type thing which is entirely possible. I love using steam, it really is a convenience. Battlenet doesn't really have a lot of purpose except for piracy protection, Blizzard are pretty big on that especially due to SC:BW and the iCCup hacks.


----------



## Mr Violence

JPMike said:


> Actually, true.
> 
> *Every* game Blizz published is a HIT!!



Fixed. Name one bad Blizzard game. You can't.


----------



## Mexi

so true!

I've been playing blizzard games since warcraft: orcs and humans and have always enjoyed their games immensely. (was even on the world of warcrack for a few years)


----------



## Daiephir

Mr Violence said:


> Fixed. Name one bad Blizzard game. You can't.



Hum, if you read correctly, he said exactly that


----------



## TomAwesome

Mr Violence said:


> Fixed. Name one bad Blizzard game. You can't.



I was going to name the expansion for Diablo 1, but then I remembered that wasn't actually made by Blizzard.

Count me in for hating the constant connection requirement. I have shitty internet right now, and I haven't been able to play Starcraft II in months because of it. Steam requires you to be online to switch to offline mode, which to me entirely defeats the purpose. I realize that it's largely an anti-piracy precaution, but developers need to realize that the only ones affected by these extra measures are the ones who actually buy the games. I paid money for my games. I should damn well be able to play them whenever the hell I want, online or not.

[/rant]


----------



## cwhitey2

Diablo III: The Slot Machine RPG - PC Feature at IGN


----------



## Daiephir

What is your point? This was a known info for quite some time now.


----------



## Tomo009

cwhitey2 said:


> Diablo III: The Slot Machine RPG - PC Feature at IGN



I don't get it, anyone who is going to play Diablo 3 knows about the random loot anyway?


----------



## Mexi

Blizzcon's beautiful looking Diablo III trailer


----------



## leandroab

Mexi said:


> Blizzcon's beautiful looking Diablo III trailer




Can't tell if CGI or live actors  

That is so fucking epic.


----------



## AxeHappy

Isn't Azmodan one of the lesser evils? 


Diablo had better make an appearance in the game somehow!


----------



## JC7

I seriously don't dig the graphic design,
everything looks so manga in the cinematics they have
shown us so far... I only like the bosses and the gameplay
from what I've seen

Let's pray it won't suck


----------



## Daiephir

JC7 said:


> I seriously don't dig the graphic design,
> everything looks so manga in the cinematics they have
> shown us so far... I only like the bosses and the gameplay
> from what I've seen
> 
> Let's pray it won't suck



It's Blizzard, even if it sucks it'll be better than most games on the market. And have you ever seen a stream of the beta, doesn't look manga-ish IMO, looks like D2 with better/improved graphics.


----------



## WickedSymphony

Just spent all weekend at Blizzcon playing D3 PvP. Man, that shit is fun! 

If anyone has any questions about how the classes are (saw everything except Monk), feel free to ask here and I'll reply soon as I see it.


----------



## Tomo009

WickedSymphony said:


> Just spent all weekend at Blizzcon playing D3 PvP. Man, that shit is fun!
> 
> If anyone has any questions about how the classes are (saw everything except Monk), feel free to ask here and I'll reply soon as I see it.



Are Wizards as ridiculous as they were in the beta?


----------



## WickedSymphony

Tomo009 said:


> Are Wizards as ridiculous as they were in the beta?



The long and short of it is yes. 

Me and my friends ran 4 wizard teams in the 4v4 demo, and our friends on the opposite team raged when they got blown up playing Barbarians. (side note: They said Barb will be getting defensive changes because it had extreme difficulty surviving when its cooldowns weren't up)

The four skills we had were frost nova, teleport, archon form, and diamond skin. Seems like you always had a way to escape and if not, you popped diamond skin and took no damage until something was off CD. Teleport was spammable for a short duration before the cooldown initiated, so you could literally get across the entire map (which was fairly large, by the way) before you ran out of mana. 

Then Archon form gave you disintegrate which annihilated people, and since we had 4 wizards on our team, crossing several disintegrate beams at once was completely ridiculous.

In normal form, the left click ability was a skill shot (as in you have to aim it, its not auto targetted) which hit for around 2k (everyone had about 10k health pools, level 60 with statless white gear aside from blue weapons) and the right click was a seeking shot that didn't hit for *too* much, about the same as the other classes', with the exception of witch doctor who could blow people up from half hp.


I was also at Blizzcon last year, and wizards were dominant then as well, and they had completely different skills that year. Guess I should add that in the PvP demo all the abilities are fixed, you can't customize them.


----------



## mesaman000

i played the beta ,and already preordered the game. its frickin incredible


----------



## leandroab

I guess I wasn't selected


----------



## Bigredjm15

I got into the beta and so did my girl somehow so we've been playing non-stop. The only thing I'm not crazy about so far is that you don't 'level' your skills like in D2. It looks like they are relying on these runestones to upgrade your skills. It'll definitely be a good game no doubt.


----------



## groph

The barbarian looks really tempting but I know that everybody is going to make one so I'm thinking of going with the Monk. But, in DII LoD I didn't really enjoy the Assassin too much and the Monk seems to be a hybrid Paladin/Assassin. The Demon Hunter and gunpowder weapons is just NOT Diablo for me, but the Witch Doctor might be fun too. I liked Necromancers quite a bit but I'm on a Paladin kick right now.

I'm hoping this game doesn't come out until like May or June since I'll be out of school by then, and I have a very good chance of becoming hopelessly addicted to it.

I'm back into Diablo 2 now and the hunt for items has me hooked. Even if Diablo 3 ends up sucking, Diablo 2 Patch 1.13 is my new god since you can reset your character's stats.

EDIT: The persistent internet connection required for play trend in PC games now is definitely annoying, but my connection is good so it doesn't hurt me that much, personally. I heard that you can only have 4 players in a game, though. That fucking sucks, can anyone confirm/deny this?


----------



## leandroab

The game is aimed for a Q2 release now... God dammit.

I'm still pissed there isn't a Paladin class... I guess I'll go with the Monk then...


----------



## Bigredjm15

Yeah its only 4 people in a game at a time, but I think PVP matches will be 8 so a 4v4 setup. I tried playing D2 again but all my characters are level 99 and It's just second nature to me to make certain characters (Hammerdin) lol. Has anyone found any legendary items yet?


----------



## fantom

If anyone has question, I'm in the public beta... go ahead and ask and I'll try to answer. It takes about 3-4 hours to "beat" if you clear out everything and less than 5 hours to max level (13 IIRC). It really isn't as fun as I hoped for, but I'm still buying it. I just don't think the replayability is there right now. The overall look is what D2 should've been... no more sprites and mediocre graphics requirements saved by good artists. The skills seem idiotically imba right now. The wizard arcane orb spell is just idiotically too strong. But something like the first lighting spell is useless. So far I only tried wizard and witch doctor, but I really don't care to play it more until the level cap is gone and extra acts are opened up.

Things that are important to note... as they should've been fixed in both D2 and WoW ages ago...

-loot drops are per character, not per raid.
-if someone kills a boss and you aren't there, you can still kill them (the act bosses are "instanced" in the same game). thank you blizzard...
-everyone is in a party and can portal to anyone in the game (even if they are in town)
-no more TP scrolls. TP is now essentially the hearth stone.
-items seem about the same style as D2.
-didn't try AH, who would buy crap in a beta?
-skill system is pretty much as you level, you get more skills and can equip skills. there's no skill tree and no attribute points. it seems more like WoW in the sense of gear drives your strength. skills themselves are just mix & match on the fly (1 minute cooldown before you can use when you switch). so no need to worry about speccing or respecing. and you can change spec if a zone has something immune to your spells
-shared stash for all your chars!
-the forge guy is also shared on your account.
-no more mana potions (and really no need for them). it's more like WoW skills where "essential" skills are almost free and better skills are on cooldown anyways.

Not sure how much of that is all over the internet, but those are the things I noticed. Right now the overall difficulty is too easy. You can run through the whole beta without any health potions. And mobs usually drop life "orbs" that you can pickup to immediately heal.. so there's almost no risk of dying. I hope it gets harder in the actual game. Knowing D2, it will probably require being Korean to farm the last zone in Hell difficulty.



Mr Violence said:


> Fixed. Name one bad Blizzard game. You can't.



WC3... I tried for a month to like it...



Bigredjm15 said:


> Yeah its only 4 people in a game at a time.



I could've swore there were more people in some of the games, but you may be right. There is usually someone playing with summoned crap.


----------



## leandroab

fantom said:


> Lotta info



Things I REALLY don't like about Diablo 3, but in the end will probably be forgotten by me:
- no health and mana potions. I agree it was a paint in the butt to keep your left hand ready with your fingers over "1,2,3,4" (diablo 1 was even worse. Random healing and the belt went from "1 to 8") but it had some strategy to it. If you didn't know what to do, you would get fucked.

- No attribute points? That made you think constantly in game so you wouldn't get fucked at the end. Now it's like "I can't get past this part. Well I knew I shouldn't have put 10000 on magic. My WARRIOR will be much more efficient now..."

- No Identify scrolls... What's the point of having magic items if you can identify them instantly... I mean, in Diablo 1 you could use an unidentified item. The identified item could even be worse than it was before lol. There was a trade off, you would spend money and gamble with your luck.

I mean... This is just me being grumpy because there is a lot of stuff different from the second game blablabla... But I'm sure that in the end the game is going to be amazing



fantom said:


> no more sprites and mediocre graphics requirements saved by good artists.



But I liked the old graphics 

(I'm a sucka for old games... I love digitalized actors and weapons )


----------



## MFB

Anyone know how well D3 would run on a stock 2011 MBP? Ive been keeping an eye on this but now I'm questioning my computers parts.


----------



## fantom

leandroab said:


> Things I REALLY don't like about Diablo 3, but in the end will probably be forgotten by me:
> - no health and mana potions. I agree it was a paint in the butt to keep your left hand ready with your fingers over "1,2,3,4" (diablo 1 was even worse. Random healing and the belt went from "1 to 8") but it had some strategy to it. If you didn't know what to do, you would get fucked.
> 
> But I liked the old graphics
> 
> (I'm a sucka for old games... I love digitalized actors and weapons )



There are health potions... never had to use one though. I think I stopped picking them up around 50+ in a stack. Regarding graphics, I love sprite based games! But D2 came out at 640x480 because it was sprites when every other game was at least 1280x960... They wouldn't "up" the resolution because the art was baked... gives me reason to be thankful blizzard is no longer doing sprites haha.



MFB said:


> Anyone know how well D3 would run on a stock 2011 MBP? Ive been keeping an eye on this but now I'm questioning my computers parts.



What kind of hardware is it? It should work, the requirements didn't look too insane. My Asus laptop is probably older.

Mac Performance - Forums - Diablo III


----------



## AxeHappy

Blizzard games tend to run on a very wide range of system. 

They've never been ones to push graphics much. 

From what I've been reading this game has gone from a, "Pre-order the collectors edition," to a, "Wait and see."


----------



## leandroab

MFB said:


> Anyone know how well D3 would run on a stock 2011 MBP? Ive been keeping an eye on this but now I'm questioning my computers parts.




Dude, I'm pretty sure you're going to run the game fine. High specs? idk about that though...


----------



## Qweklain

AxeHappy said:


> Blizzard games tend to run on a very wide range of system.
> 
> They've never been ones to push graphics much.
> 
> From what I've been reading this game has gone from a, "Pre-order the collectors edition," to a, "Wait and see."


I pre-ordered the shit out of the CE, but I do not even have a computer right now haha. I knew it was going to be a wait and see for when it was coming out, but I had to get in on the CE before it was too late. However, since I got it from Amazon, I do not have a cent into it until it gets shipped, and we all know that could be anytime between now and three years from now, give or take two years.


----------



## unclejemima218

so goddamned sick of waiting for this game haha. still gonna play it, but It wouldn't surprise me if they pushed it back again. hell it wouldn't surprise me if they pushed it back to 30 years from now. but as long as it isnt a Duke Nukem-esque fiasco, then whatevs!


----------



## Daiephir

Amazon has it to be released in April at some point and Blizzard has an annoucement scheduled on the 9th (either confirming the pre-emptive release date or HotS Beta annouced)


----------



## fantom

Anyone else think it is slightly silly that Blizzard is hyping an announcement about an announcement? I hate marketing... I'd much rather have them just say, "D3 goes gold, check stores in 2 weeks" when I have no idea they are even developing it. But no, we get an announcement that they will announce "something" in 2-3 days. Really?! Hell, if I say, "Hey guys, I didn't want to mention anything now, but ask me in a few days because you probably want to know what I'm gonna tell you". Then follow it up with, "Hey, so remember that time I said we should go Chipotle, we should totally go in a month! Mark your calenders." See what Im saying here? Blizzard is one of the few companies that can pull this kind of crap and not have people complain. Well, Apple can do it to, but only to people who actually buy their products.


----------



## Qweklain

fantom said:


> Anyone else think it is slightly silly that Blizzard is hyping an announcement about an announcement? I hate marketing... I'd much rather have them just say, "D3 goes gold, check stores in 2 weeks" when I have no idea they are even developing it. But no, we get an announcement that they will announce "something" in 2-3 days. Really?! Hell, if I say, "Hey guys, I didn't want to mention anything now, but ask me in a few days because you probably want to know what I'm gonna tell you". Then follow it up with, "Hey, so remember that time I said we should go Chipotle, we should totally go in a month! Mark your calenders." See what Im saying here? Blizzard is one of the few companies that can pull this kind of crap and not have people complain. Well, Apple can do it to, but only to people who actually buy their products.


You are 100% correct about Blizzard, but unfortunately, they have been doing it for a long, long time with zero backlash, so they will continue to do so as it helps they rake in infinite cash-dollars.

Apple is by FAR the worst offender on that front though. They release a "new" model of their gimmicky shit every year that has such a minor difference that it's a joke. Yet all these little Apple fanbois and girlz lick their baby-gravy right up and buy all the recycled crap for hundreds of dollars.


----------



## Mexi

PvP aspect of the game being delayed until after release

Diablo III PvP Update - Diablo III


----------



## leandroab

Blizzard said:


> As were counting down the days until were ready to announce a release date for Diablo III...


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

gilsontsang said:


> Blizzard is really taking their sweet ass time with everything =.=



As much as I hate it as well as you do, its probably a good thing. Wouldn't want EVERY server failing and every bug within the first week


----------



## Mexi

Diablo 3 release date confirmed as May 15th
Diablo 3 emerges from hell May 15 | Joystiq


----------



## leandroab

Can't wait!


----------



## Qweklain

Mexi said:


> Diablo 3 release date confirmed as May 15th
> Diablo 3 emerges from hell May 15 | Joystiq


Yeah, I just got a confirmation from Amazon saying the order has been updated to be here May 18. I do not even have a computer for this game...  Time to take out a loan I think.


----------



## Daiephir

Qweklain said:


> Yeah, I just got a confirmation from Amazon saying the order has been updated to be here May 18. I do not even have a computer for this game...  Time to take out a loan I think.



The requirements are next to non-existent, this game is not exactly demanding computer wise.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Is it wrong for me to want to get this game even though I've only played Diablo 2 for about 5 minutes?


----------



## leandroab

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Is it wrong for me to want to get this game even though I've only played Diablo 2 for about 5 minutes?



You probably wouldn't understand anything. But I say give it a try if you like the game and game style per se.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

In diablo the graphics were a little too pixely for me, but DIII looks so good, and my style


----------



## Daiephir

iRaiseTheDead said:


> In diablo the graphics were a little too pixely for me, but DIII looks so good, and my style



You thought that D2 graphics were pixely? Go play D1


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Daiephir said:


> You thought that D2 graphics were pixely? Go play D1



Haha yeah I'm thinking of getting 1 and 2 to see what its all about then go to 3. I spent most of my morning watch playthroughs of 3. It is co-op multi-player right?


----------



## Daiephir

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Haha yeah I'm thinking of getting 1 and 2 to see what its all about then go to 3. I spent most of my morning watch playthroughs of 3. It is co-op multi-player right?



I think it is, IIRC I read it was but I never used to play Co-op back on D2 (my Pally or Barb could 5 min rush Baal [baw5 mode])


----------



## TimSE

Oh shit.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

I'm just really into MMOs and if its multiplayer I know FOR SURE I'm getting it. Even if it is single player I'd be fine. I love games where you can level, collect better gear, upgrade things, and kill BIG bosses. ALL that has me sold.


----------



## leandroab

iRaiseTheDead said:


> I'm just really into MMOs and if its multiplayer I know FOR SURE I'm getting it. Even if it is single player I'd be fine. I love games where you can level, collect better gear, upgrade things, and kill BIG bosses. ALL that has me sold.



That's usually me as well ahhahaha


----------



## fantom

Ya it is coop. But it isn't like an MMO, teamwork is not required. And there's no concept of tank/healer/etc. Every class is different DPS style. Coop is just blending passive skills in a party and such. It's just kill crap and collect loot.


----------



## Fiction

Pick up Diablo 1 & 2 now, those games are AWESOME. I picked up 2 a few weeks ago after as my copy managed to disappear.. Online is really fun as well.


----------



## leandroab

Really torn out between pre purchasing the online (digital download) version or waiting for the date and buying through a store, so I can have the physical copy....

The Diablo 1 manual is AMAZING. A lot of bad ass drawings. I hope they do something similar as well...


----------



## Daiephir

leandroab said:


> Really torn out between pre purchasing the online (digital download) version or waiting for the date and buying through a store, so I can have the physical copy....
> 
> The Diablo 1 manual is AMAZING. A lot of bad ass drawings. I hope they do something similar as well...



My rule of thumb, blizzard games = physical copies, any other game = download it


----------



## Nonservium

After capping all 5 classes in Beta I'm still torn on this game. It's missing something that the old games had and I can't quite put my finger on it. I'll probably pick it up at some point but I'm not sure I'll jump in right away.


----------



## Mexi

leandroab said:


> Really torn out between pre purchasing the online (digital download) version or waiting for the date and buying through a store, so I can have the physical copy....
> 
> The Diablo 1 manual is AMAZING. A lot of bad ass drawings. I hope they do something similar as well...



blizz manuals aren't quite what they used to be sadly. I recall the original Warcraft II, Diablo and Starcraft manuals having really good Metzen and Samwise art, along with the rich backstories for each game. recently, blizz manuals have been slimmed down for convenience, and the backstories seem more like synopses rather than vivid story telling. the WoW and SC2 manuals didn't have much art, but I really like Diablo's art style so I hope they do it right.



Nonservium said:


> After capping all 5 classes in Beta I'm still torn on this game. It's missing something that the old games had and I can't quite put my finger on it. I'll probably pick it up at some point but I'm not sure I'll jump in right away.



I think it's hard to compare the quality of 2 entire games to the beta of _*one*_ main quest (chapter) of an otherwise fairly long game. The pacing of the game is faster, less downtime and the dual-resource system (as in generating/spending resource abilities) gives each class a fairly unique flavour. Adding the Rune system in the last beta patch gives us a greater idea of the kinds of customization of ability buffs you'll be able to swap through. I'll wait until I've played through at least half the retail before I make any real judgements, but I like where they're going with this one


----------



## MikeyLHolm

REally hope the game has bit more longevity and bit less repetition than D2. Leveling D2 multiplayer char After lvl 80 or so was so dull, running those baals 24/7.

I haven't done much research, but i probably end up picking something hectic ala Zealot or Assassin from D2. So guess Monk would be good choise?


----------



## leandroab

I'll definitely go with the Monk. My character was the Paladin. He was perfect for me.


----------



## Rock4ever

Mexi said:


> blizz manuals aren't quite what they used to be sadly. I recall the original Warcraft II, Diablo and Starcraft manuals having really good Metzen and Samwise art, along with the rich backstories for each game. recently, blizz manuals have been slimmed down for convenience, and the backstories seem more like synopses rather than vivid story telling. the WoW and SC2 manuals didn't have much art, but I really like Diablo's art style so I hope they do it right.



Gotta buy the CEs if you want artwork


----------



## Rock4ever

IMO Blizzard's quality towards games started going downhill with Diablo 2. Before Diablo 2, Blizzard's games and even expansions left barely any room of extra stuff to ask for. In diablo 2, I didn't find the graphics impressive, and some very basic things were left out like the inventory management features that came out in the expansion.


----------



## mikernaut

Does any one know if Mac players will be able to play with Windows players? Both versions seem to come on the disc. It's just my buddy has a Mac and I'm on Windows 7 and we wanna play together.


----------



## leandroab

mikernaut said:


> Does any one know if Mac players will be able to play with Windows players? Both versions seem to come on the disc. It's just my buddy has a Mac and I'm on Windows 7 and we wanna play together.



I think it's possible.


----------



## Mr Violence

In case anyone was interested:

Diablo® III Open Beta Weekend - Diablo III


----------



## Handbanana

Mr Violence said:


> In case anyone was interested:
> 
> Diablo® III Open Beta Weekend - Diablo III


 
Hellz yeah, ill be downloading it as soon as I get home from class. Weekend of Guitar/Diablo/Beer? Yes please


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

I didn't think Diablo was such a huge file


----------



## Bigsby

i keep getting an installation error


----------



## beneharris

i already finished the beta  there was only about 2 hours worth of stuff to play through, but it was pretty awesome!


----------



## JPhoenix19

beneharris said:


> i already finished the beta  there was only about 2 hours worth of stuff to play through, but it was pretty awesome!



As did I. I played through as the Demon Hunter, and started another run through with the Barbarian. I must saying really like the DH- more than I thought I would have.


----------



## beneharris

JPhoenix19 said:


> As did I. I played through as the Demon Hunter, and started another run through with the Barbarian. I must saying really like the DH- more than I thought I would have.



i went with a witch doctor. i was really surprised at how awesome throwing spiders at things was


----------



## Daiephir

Started a Wizard, seriously OP, I don't have shit on me and I just walk up to enemies, hold shift and spam left-click, everything bloody dies.


----------



## leandroab

I miss the old, low graphic, layout and sprites...


----------



## JPhoenix19

I started a monk character, and I must say that it's a little harder to play a monk for me. DH fits my natural play style. Witchdoctor is pretty cool, too.


----------



## troyguitar

I'm thinking I should try to download and install the beta today just to see how it runs on my crappy computer, so that I can know if I need to get a new one before 5/15 

I'm kind of borderline playable in a lot of games right now, old E2180 cpu at 2.4Ghz and a 9800 GT slightly overclocked. I've been planning a new build but sort of waiting to see what happens with Ivy Bridge and Kepler stuff.


----------



## Daiephir

Your CPU wont run it, your GPU will


----------



## leandroab

I'm having lots of fun so far. There are somethings I like, and other things which I don't. But I'm not disappointed. This game is going to consume MANY hours of my life.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

I want to play so bad but I "don't have the video card" :''''''c


----------



## Murmel

Installed the beta, this is my first time playing Diablo ever.
It's kinda cool I guess, but I have such a hard time getting into games nowadays that I'll probably forget about it in a week, if not a day.


----------



## Daiephir

You never played Diablo? &#3232;_&#3232; Get 10$ out, go buy D2 and Lord of Destruction, rush the campaign.


----------



## troyguitar

I tried D2 but it's too dated for me at this point.

Just downloaded and played the D3 beta for an hour and my PC runs it in a playable but not terribly satisfying way with every setting turned all of the way up. I'm actually pretty disappointed in the graphics, they don't look any better than WarCraft III to me.


----------



## leandroab

^

If this game had Diablo 2 graphics, it would be even better. I don't give a fuck about graphics.


----------



## Murmel

troyguitar said:


> I tried D2 but it's too dated for me at this point.
> 
> Just downloaded and played the D3 beta for an hour and my PC runs it in a playable but not terribly satisfying way with every setting turned all of the way up. I'm actually pretty disappointed in the graphics, they don't look any better than WarCraft III to me.



Half the charm of Blizzard games are their graphics. It would just look wrong if they skipped the slightly cartoonish look


----------



## klami

Really looking forward to this! Played the beta and loved it! My exam is on the same day or the day before the release


----------



## Mr Violence

I absolutely loved it. A lot more arcade-y and user friendly. I just like how they didn't make anything a huge pain in the ass. Unnecessary work for re-speccing or issues with mobility or running miles, or stamina.

I am in love with the fact there are only 6 active spells. This is one huge thing I hated about WoW. Have to have at least 40 buttons bound to be effective.

I played through with a friend and it's the most fun I've had on a video game in a long time.

Reminds me of old school Gauntlet with a lot more features. Just arcade-y enough with just enough character customization.


I love it so far.




And to whoever thinks it was easy, of course it was. It was the first act on the easiest difficulty. Give it a chance!


----------



## troyguitar

Murmel said:


> Half the charm of Blizzard games are their graphics. It would just look wrong if they skipped the slightly cartoonish look


 
I'm fine with cartoonish, I play WoW after all 

It just seemed very grainy and low-res to me despite having everything turned all of the way up.


----------



## Andromalia

Well I leveled all chars to 13...the barbarian it is for me.


----------



## Prydogga

I only got the time in the open weekend to level the Demon Hunter, but after seeing every single class in youtube videos, I think I'm still set on using that class on release. 

I think the visuals in the game are great, at first I wasn't thrilled at the switch to more cartoony graphics, but it's very well executed, and still holds the darkness that D1 and D2 excelled at. 

The little modern additions like enemies climbing from forest areas, the depths of cracks in the earth, windows, etc, as well as the nice fun touch of the 'treasure goblin' have all been nice things to come across in the beta, but honestly, I'd be happy with this just being the exact same mechanics/engine as D2, just in a new story, but luckily, it has all that and more. I can't wait for May 15th.


----------



## Mexi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-ZA7NLSRhg&feature=related

only two weeks left


----------



## troyguitar

Well I finally caved and ordered an Alienware M17x last night with the new Ivy Bridge processor and AMD Radeon 7970M. The shitty part: estimated delivery date is june 4th


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

More than ten years ago I finished Inferno level with the Barbarian, so my choice is already made.


----------



## Qweklain

troyguitar said:


> Well I finally caved and ordered an Alienware M17x last night with the new Ivy Bridge processor and AMD Radeon 7970M. The shitty part: estimated delivery date is june 4th


Alienware?? Why would you waste your money on that overpriced Dell product...


----------



## Bobo

<<< Looks at his lil helpless laptop and cries


----------



## troyguitar

Qweklain said:


> Alienware?? Why would you waste your money on that overpriced Dell product...



Not overpriced when you have a friend working at Dell, mine cost the same as a comparable Clevo/Sager and comes with an OS and warranty.


----------



## Daiephir

troyguitar said:


> Not overpriced when you have a friend working at Dell, mine cost the same as a comparable Clevo/Sager and comes with an OS and warranty.



Definitely overpriced when you can build it with (most of the time) better specs for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## troyguitar

Ok go find me a laptop with an ivy bridge i7 quad core and an AMD 7970M or better for a fraction of $1500...

In fact, do it and I'll buy one for you and one for me since in fantasy land that will still cost less than my Alienware order.


----------



## Mexi

get back to diablo 3 and how we will lose out lives to it


----------



## malufet

Can't wait, I pre ordered it last year. I'm getting the limited edition.


----------



## Tiger

Diablo was my first online game on the computer, that and Mechwarrior 2. 

Needless to say my wife and I both preordered Diablo 3. 

EDIT: Just realized Ive had this signature on here for years.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

In yo face, bitches. 

On a side note, fucking beatles hair, I desperately need a haircut


----------



## klami

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> In yo face, bitches.
> 
> On a side note, fucking beatles hair, I desperately need a haircut



Not the limited edition!! 

I´ve never really cared for limited editions when it comes to games.. except this one! 

The day is closing in, and the powersupply in my PC just gave up.. great.


----------



## Mexi

nice!!!

already have the game downloaded and good to go. only 4 days left!!


----------



## Ayo7e

*FrancescoFiligoi *I hate you, your guitars, your playing and that *Diablo III limited edition!!*



Downloading my digital copy right now, see you there guys!


----------



## troyguitar

I got my Alienware and have had nothing but problems with it so far. At this rate I may or may not be playing D3 on Tuesday night 

That's what I get for buying a new system with brand new CPU and GPU stuff, all of the drivers are in their infancy and everything is kind of fucked.


----------



## Pav

troyguitar said:


> I got my Alienware and have had nothing but problems with it so far. At this rate I may or may not be playing D3 on Tuesday night
> 
> That's what I get for buying a new system with brand new CPU and GPU stuff, all of the drivers are in their infancy and everything is kind of fucked.


Not to be a dick...but did you buy an Alienware without personally much of anything about PC hardware and running a PC for gaming? I don't mean to insult your intelligence by any means, but I've heard of a fair few people doing that and almost literally burning their money away in the process. 

Brand-new hardware would be expected to have those kinds of annoying issues though, patience may be a virtue until they stabilize the drivers.

EDIT: And on a side note, I just wanted to vent my frustration and say FUCK Starcraft II.

EDIT 2: by re-reading some of your posts, clearly you do.


----------



## troyguitar

Nah, it's really not that bad - more annoying than anything. I was hoping the ivy bridge cpu and 7970m gpu would magically work flawlessly on release but it turns out that it's going to take some time for the platform to mature. Totally normal and I would have just waited to make the purchase if it were not for the D3 release in 3 days.

I'm still contemplating returning it and going with a desktop but it's hard to judge performance with drivers so weak.


----------



## Pav

Within a month or so, they may have figured out your previously unstable hardware and tweaked the drivers so that CPU and GPU could be some of the best on the market for all we know.

And I'm not ashamed of Alienware. I bought one years ago as my introduction to PC gaming and the thing has served me very well.  Still use the case with its many LEDs even though I've upgraded every other component at some point.


----------



## xfilth

33 hours to go, EU!!!


----------



## Tiger

Wife and I are pretty excited. Waiting till Tuesday is killing me.


----------



## CTID

Daiephir said:


> Definitely overpriced when you can build it with (most of the time) better specs for a fraction of the cost.



You can't build a laptop. If he'd bought an Alienware desktop on the other hand... jesus fuck those things are overpriced.


----------



## bob123

T minus 2 days until any social life I have is ruined for a few months....




I started on diablo 1, beta tested diablo 2 and the LOD EP, played that for oh, 10 years or so.... so naturally Im excited as hell for the third one haha.


----------



## asphyx123

As an axe-wielder I probably will play a Barbarian


----------



## Ayo7e

^Awesome dude! 

I'll play demon hunter probably but I'm not sure.


----------



## MikeH

One more day, gentlemen. One more day....


----------



## Ayo7e

Just 1/2 day here. In a couple of hours we'll be able to install it!


----------



## troyguitar

So does it open at midnight local time? I just assumed it was midnight California time. Either way I'll unfortunately be in bed, getting old sucks  I'll be on tomorrow evening.


----------



## Pav

Guess it's about time I order the game.


----------



## bigswifty

Probibly going to be getting this game 
First class as Wizard, then DH, then proceed through the rest of them.
I played Monk in the Beta. 

I'm stoked on the skill systems


----------



## Alex6534

I've never played any of the Diablo games... Would you's say it's worth spending as much time into it as I have into Skyrim?


----------



## Mexi

It's a different kind of game. it's hard to determine how "worth" a game is of your time when you don't know if you'll click with the game.
loved the series since I first played Diablo back in '96 as a kid and I'm very happy that the release is finally here


----------



## Pav

Soooooooo anyone else here all ready to go, just ticking down the clock until the servers are up in roughly 2.25 hours?


----------



## bob123

Im going to explode...


P.S. I have three guest passes Im never going to use. If you want them to use a trial or to see if you comp can run Diablo 3, send me a PM. First come first serve, must be either active or great then 6 months poster.


----------



## skoatdestroy

so much for playing guitar for a while


----------



## Stemp Fester

Error 37 boss > me...


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

I can most definitely say my tone is now 6.66% better.

Add me to your D3 friendz, my battletag is mrhankey87#2199. See you in Sanctuary!


----------



## Pav

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> I can most definitely say my tone is now 6.66% better.
> 
> Add me to your D3 friendz, my battletag is mrhankey87#2199. See you in Sanctuary!





Once I actually get up and running I should be looking for people to party with. What classes you guys going? Monk here.


----------



## Alex6534

I want it for Xbox.......


----------



## Pav

...Good luck with that.


----------



## Alex6534

There's rumours of a possibility  clinging onto threads here....lol


----------



## Mexi

really enjoying the game so far, just feat where I left off in the beta after the skeleton king. level 10 monk named thelonius


----------



## Pav

Mexi said:


> level 10 monk named thelonius



 Nice.


----------



## Alex6534

Could someone tell me if these laptop specs will be suitable to run Diablo III reasonably well? 

HP Envy Beats 2002ea:
Intel i72630qm cpu 2ghz
8gb ram
AMD Radeon HD 6630M 1 GB DDR3
700gb hard drive.

I can get more if needed  just want to know if my system will crap itself or not lol


----------



## Scrubface05

Sigh... maintenance extended until 1:30 PDT. 
And you might not be able to play it with your cpu. 2ghz is low.


----------



## Pav

He should be fine. The clock speed is low but it's a mobile version of a Core i7, whereas the game only requires a Pentium. It won't be the bomb but it'll run.


----------



## atimoc

Hehe, over here there were some serious issues with delivering the preorders, and a lot of people didn't get theirs in time. That apparently inspired this Morricone-esque clip


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Pav said:


> Once I actually get up and running I should be looking for people to party with. What classes you guys going? Monk here.



Monk is cool, but since I finished Inferno 12 years ago with the Barb, it's mandatory.


----------



## bob123

Scrubface05 said:


> Sigh... maintenance extended until 1:30 PDT.
> And you might not be able to play it with your cpu. 2ghz is low.



that is a self overclocking cpu, it goes up to 2.9ghz


Other then that, your diablo should run fine on your computer.


----------



## Tiger

What the crap is this skill point heresy, I didnt do the beta so I was shocked.

Crucify them.


----------



## Bekanor

Hurry the fuck up Friday so I can move my shit back home and get my barbarian on. 


I spent last night reading the art book and talking to the Diablo skull. I'm a sad fuck.


----------



## Pav

I fucking love this new skill point system.


----------



## Asrial

I'm offered a discounted copy of it since a friend got a spare copy.
Breaking my Diablo virginity this friday.


----------



## Andromalia

Haven't touched my guitar and likely won't this week. Diablo is REALLY evil.


----------



## TheBigGroove

I can't say I don't mind a more forgiving skill system, but how do they expect PVP to even come into play now? it would be completely item dependent...

as for PvM, they really blew me away so far. Only halfway through act 2 so I'm not sure the kind of longevity it will have with me, but I'm liking how hard D3 is when in a 4-person party.

edit: I loved the dedicated skill builds for pvp in D2LOD....I miss my smite-adin


----------



## Mr Violence

All I want to do is play this damned game more and more. I've been playing wizard and it's scary how fun every single class is.


----------



## Pav

I'm totally in love with how super-streamlined the game feels as a whole. No more time wasted simply watching myself walk from one end of an empty dungeon to another. Just kill shit and move on.


----------



## TimSE




----------



## TheBigGroove

^^^ I can't help feeling better about myself after that video


----------



## Asrial

Diablo SCHRIH
ERROR SCHIRCHY SCHEVENH


----------



## JaeSwift

Finally managed to play today after I couldn't play at all on launch due to the launch-day rush and having to head to bed early (stupid presentations at 8.30, they should be outlawed). Log in, boot up the game and head on in with 2 of my best mates, 3rd being AWOL but he already made it to level 12 so we figured ''ok, we get to play a bit at least''.

Jesus christ...I swear there is some cosmic force preventing me from playing this game properly. First a friend was stupid enough to not pre-order it so we go to the store and it's sold out EVERYWHERE (even in the Netherlands, which I consider console-gaming central), then he gets a digital copy which doesn't activate for another hour, then his ISP craps out for another hour, then we finally get in and progress a bit until my other mate starts getting ''Error 3007'' all over the place. On top of that, the constant stream of 230ms + is really, really, really getting on my nerves.

I love the game, I loved Diablo 2 and I loved the beta for D3 and I love it even more now that I'm playing on a Barbarian opposed to Witch Hunter...but seriously, this is getting ridiculous. You'de think that a gaming company with near enough infinite money could have at least invested in proper servers.


----------



## Pav

I've been able to play pretty consistently now with no hiccups. It's noticeably laggy, but I can get on and play uninterrupted.


----------



## bob123

TimSE said:


>




Id appreciate it if this person was removed from my gene pool



Oh yeah, jump from difficulty levels gets absurd. make sure you have some good stuff for nightmare lol. I have lvl 35 DH with 3500 hp/ 700dmg and Im struggling in act 1.


----------



## Mordacain

bob123 said:


> Id appreciate it if this person was removed from my gene pool



Pretty sure he's gonna take care of that himself pretty shortly if he doesn't drop the cheeseburger and hop on a treadmill.


----------



## Herrick

It's pretty awesome not being able to play singleplayer because the server is down.


----------



## troyguitar

Herrick said:


> It's pretty awesome not being able to play singleplayer because the server is down.



Yep, totally insane. Can't play when server is down or when no internet connection is available =


----------



## Asrial

It's actually a catch 33-scenario with this game.

If they decided to go with offline mode, the economy of the ingame auction house would be invalidated completely, as clientside inventory-hacking would be possible. That, and the game would be far easier to pirate.

On the other hand, their solution now is pretty much a harsh DRM, but in turn allows the players to actually earn money by playing it, which is great! Downside is, is that they miscalculated the amount of players at launch, so of course, everyone is struggling with even playing it!

Any case, ActiBlizzard would've lost major revenue, the former being way harsher, while the latter benefits longevity of the game in turn of spreading the game and raping peoples minds and patience.

I salute the solution, just give it time.


----------



## JaeSwift

Asrial said:


> It's actually a catch 33-scenario with this game.
> 
> If they decided to go with offline mode, the economy of the ingame auction house would be invalidated completely, as clientside inventory-hacking would be possible. That, and the game would be far easier to pirate.
> 
> On the other hand, their solution now is pretty much a harsh DRM, but in turn allows the players to actually earn money by playing it, which is great! Downside is, is that they miscalculated the amount of players at launch, so of course, everyone is struggling with even playing it!
> 
> Any case, ActiBlizzard would've lost major revenue, the former being way harsher, while the latter benefits longevity of the game in turn of spreading the game and raping peoples minds and patience.
> 
> I salute the solution, just give it time.



There's no way they miscalculated the amount of players at launch, their marketing department is way too smart for that. They just messed up, plain and simple.

Also, they could have just seperated online and offline mode; making you unable to use your offline mode char online (inc. the auction house). I don't really mind the whole ''online only'' thing as much as some others but we're experiences all the downsides of it with the crappy server handling.


----------



## Mexi

well they're pushing the always online aspect of the game instead of implementing intrusive DRM into their game. also, they want to encourage more use of online services because of battle.net integration with stuff like fb.
honestly they should have anticipated this (over 2m people played the beta) but I guess they figured after 10 years, people wouldn't be THAT crazy over diablo. they shit the bed on that one


----------



## powerofze

Made 250k gold last night buying low selling high


----------



## Murmel




----------



## bob123

hahahahah


----------



## Bekanor

At first I was like "Now I don't feel like such a loser for jerking off to the art book".

Then I was like "Awww "


----------



## Divinehippie

this game... jesus christ lol. besides all the launch problems i've been totally in love with it. luckily (or not really i guess) for me the next time i will have time to play is saturday night after my gig so hopefully they'll have their shit sorted out by then xD. cant wait to play with my mates and rape and pillage like a boss. anyone wana add me up [email protected], send me an invite with a little message saying who you are and we can meet it up xD.


----------



## Tiger

As a lifetime player of Diablo...Ive gotta say this is a pretty big let down.

I click on things and they die. Once in a while I hit numbers to cue the same handful of shiny attacks. Thats it. The atmosphere of the other games is absent and the lack of player customization absolutely sucks dudes, I hate having a cookie cutter player. 

There is no excuse for the graphics looking 6 years old. 

Ill still play the game a little with the wife and have a good time that way, but its a big letdown to me.


----------



## Bekanor

So good my balls hurt.

It's more cartoony than I would have preferred but as a direct result of that, everything is so much more vivid and vibrant. Every attack feels like it has impact instead of previous games where you just hack away while their energy bar depletes (or on the case of the first game they just whimper and keep on going).

It's not as technically in-depth as previous games but I don't really blame Blizzard for making it more casual gamer friendly. With that said, I'm really enjoying being able to get my hack and slash on without having to worry about the minutiae of managing stats (while not a bad thing in and of itself, there's no way I have the time to put into a game like Diablo 2 any more).

No errors yet, although I am getting some weird video artifacts (yes, I've updated my video drivers).


----------



## Mexi

Blizzard games have always graphics that are more accessible to their player base, I like the painted-look in the environment, works well with the artsy cutscenes. It seemed they're more concerned with fleshing out the story and individual characters rather than just making it really dark to make up for relatively clunky mechanics like in previous iterations. the point system just works a lot more fluid than the old, cumbersome talent trees, and honestly a lot more interesting to change stuff on the fly than to be pigeonholed into a spec. I can focus more on being an overpowered badass and getting cool loot than being a stat whore, had enough of that with WoW lol.


----------



## bob123

Tiger said:


> As a lifetime player of Diablo...Ive gotta say this is a pretty big let down.
> 
> I click on things and they die. Once in a while I hit numbers to cue the same handful of shiny attacks. Thats it. The atmosphere of the other games is absent and the lack of player customization absolutely sucks dudes, I hate having a cookie cutter player.



lol get to nightmare.... 


Customization is coming from items. Im level 55 now, and I can tell you there is more individuality then what appears on the surface! Im coming from D1/D2 (beta'd D2!), so Im not a WoW nerd.


----------



## Asrial

After 4 hours of gaming:


----------



## JaeSwift

Got to play without issues yesterday evening and a large part of today (really should have put more time in to working on my guitar though lol), got to say I'm really enjoying it. Haven't played solo at all, just been constantly in a party with 2 mates and a 3rd joined this evening; had an absolute blast. Loving the barbarian, especially my current build;

Cleave+Rupture=exploding enemies and lots of fury
Whirlwind=omgwtfrape but drains fury
Dash=good on crits and good fury builder
Leap=good fury builder, especially with the extra armor rune it's a great skill
Earthquake=Kill yellows as long as they aren't teleporting.

That said the game is getting more challenging now that I'm halfway through act II. Can't wait to play nightmare mode!


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

I'm loving my Barb.


----------



## atimoc

Justw8 

^ been watching this stream where the guys are currently playing inferno. I just can't see HC characters ever surviving there unless some ultra-powerful builds surface.


----------



## wayward

I.....I can't stop playing it....


----------



## troyguitar

I still haven't played for more than 5 minutes, been too busy or too tired


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

I hate... you all...


----------



## Prydogga

This game is so fucking good. I'm addicted to so many different things. Even the Auction House has eaten up a couple of hours of my time.


----------



## Bekanor

Prydogga said:


> This game is so fucking good. I'm addicted to so many different things. Even the Auction House has eaten up a couple of hours of my time.



Dude I'm so addicted to the auction house. I don't even bother keeping stuff I find, I just sell it all and hit the auction house. Being able to search for items by attributes is well handy. Strength, vitality and life steal/regen has made me so overpowered. I think I've used about 5 potions in total and that was when I was surrounded by enemies and choking down poison cloud after poison cloud.


----------



## Prydogga

I made over 20x my money last night simply buying and selling perfect rubies. It's always awesome when someone stuffs up and lists a 3000 gold item for the default 100 gold. Unfortunately, things seem to be evening out quickly, with everyone getting more used to the layout, and people tearing through hell getting gear to sell.


----------



## troyguitar

So I played most of last night and am clearly doing it wrong. I'm level 18 and have died probably 10 times and constantly have zero gold. The gold problem I assume is because I'm trying blacksmithing, which seems rather worthless to be honest, but dying is confusing me. Apparently everyone else in the world is breezing through the game while I'm having issues - How do you guys all already know what builds, spells, tactics, etc. to use in a brand new game?


----------



## Pikka Bird

Arg! BattleNet is "down for maintenance"!? I know the rationale for the always online bit, but it really has been a major inconvenience a lot of times already. I can imagine hardcore characters getting killed over connection hiccups all the time.

Anyways, I think I got this Demon Hunter pretty well specced. I think they need to educate people more on the skills system, though. I've met a few people who didn't know that any skill can be put in any slot, and that you can have several active skills from any category. I cannot fathom why certain of the gameplay options like this (and especially "advanced tooltips") are unchecked by default.


----------



## SamSam

The crafting system is pretty crap really. It's just too expensive to make things. Why pay 1000s of gold for a random iterm when you can go AH and get exactly what you want for a fraction of the cost. Gems the same. Why pay 1000s to merge them when you can buy perfects for as little as 150g sometimes? 

Other than that I'm loving it, it got a bit harder once I got to Act III. Started nightmare last night!


----------



## Pikka Bird

^I only had a problem with the difficulty in Act III when I was suddenly rushed by a million billion soul lashers with damage reflection as well as the same amount of Succubi, not remembering that their blood star makes the spell cost reflect back to myself as damage. Not so nice when you're using some pretty punishing area effect skills, so I effectively ended up committing accidental suicide.

And yeah, crafting blows. Still haven't been to the AH yet. Maybe I should try it out.

edit: When BN is up again. Fuck.


----------



## Ayo7e

I'm playing a DH lvl 57 in hell mode, and some elite mobs(yellow ones) are literally impossible to kill them, so be ready to die a lot.


----------



## troyguitar

Maybe I will shelve smithing or perhaps start entirely over so I can actually have some cash and some idea of what I am doing


----------



## leandroab

I hate a lot of the changes but I'm having a blast. And I'm a die hard Diablo fan...


----------



## SamSam

What the fuck is BN doing man. I wanna play!


----------



## JPhoenix19

I've been breezing through act II with my Barb. I think it's really fun choosing various skills that you can chain together for devastating combos. For instance, I leap into a group of foes, cleave a few times, ground stomp with the upgrade that draws them in, rend them while their stunned, and whirlwind anything that remains- and use revenge whenever I can.


----------



## Pav

I love the changes they've made. Though I'm 12 hours in and I've crafted maybe one or two items. Been spending all of my gold upgrading Haedrig.


----------



## SamSam

I like the fact that you can have a variety of effective builds. In D2 (esp. PvP) some builds were almost mandatory to succeed. It's great that I can have a mob build and then switch over to my boss build without delay.


----------



## Bekanor

Prydogga said:


> I made over 20x my money last night simply buying and selling perfect rubies. It's always awesome when someone stuffs up and lists a 3000 gold item for the default 100 gold. Unfortunately, things seem to be evening out quickly, with everyone getting more used to the layout, and people tearing through hell getting gear to sell.



I have a bad feeling when the currency AH opens nobody will be selling anything for gold, only cash.


----------



## troyguitar

So I started to figure out some of my problems, namely that stats I thought only affected melee actually affect spells too like weapon damage and whatnot. Suddenly the game (on Normal, at least) has gotten much easier. It's still quite fun though, I'm really enjoying going through the game solo first.


----------



## Pav

troyguitar said:


> So I started to figure out some of my problems, namely that stats I thought only affected melee actually affect spells too like weapon damage and whatnot. Suddenly the game (on Normal, at least) has gotten much easier. It's still quite fun though, I'm really enjoying going through the game solo first.



What class are you?

I almost feel like I'm leveling too quickly/easily. With all of my equipment, the only effect I try to stack is the experience gained for kills. So far I'm through act 2 and I've been able to solo every boss and every encounter with my monk with no problem at all. My DPS rating is pretty low, yet with my skillset, I'm able to sit in the middle of a mob and attack endlessly, with all of my damage refilling my health and spirit as I dish it out. Pretty sweet, especially with all of the pretty colors I put out.


----------



## JPhoenix19

Last night I beat Belial's ass with my Barb. I combined frenzy, revenge, whirlwind, and earthquake with upgrades and weapons that heal me as I do damage, so my health rarely goes below half and I decimate just about anything.


----------



## leandroab

I think blizzard went a little too far with numbers. I'm a lvl 21 Monk and I already have 1000+ life haha.


----------



## HighGain510

I'm still waiting for stores to get more stock of the DIII Collector's Edition.


----------



## troyguitar

Pav said:


> What class are you?
> 
> I almost feel like I'm leveling too quickly/easily. With all of my equipment, the only effect I try to stack is the experience gained for kills. So far I'm through act 2 and I've been able to solo every boss and every encounter with my monk with no problem at all. My DPS rating is pretty low, yet with my skillset, I'm able to sit in the middle of a mob and attack endlessly, with all of my damage refilling my health and spirit as I dish it out. Pretty sweet, especially with all of the pretty colors I put out.



Wizard, I didn't know that the damage, life steal, etc stats on items actually applied to spells and not only melee. Paying attention to that has made me able to run through acts 2 and much of 3 so far with ease. Act III has been really fun.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

HighGain510 said:


> I'm still waiting for stores to get more stock of the DIII Collector's Edition.



Good luck with that, it's basically impossible now. You could try find a used one, but that's about it afaik. I preordered mine three months ago and after a week it was impossible to preorder one anymore


----------



## HighGain510

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Good luck with that, it's basically impossible now. You could try find a used one, but that's about it afaik. I preordered mine three months ago and after a week it was impossible to preorder one anymore



Maybe, maybe not. Amazon had a little icon on the page to request an email notification when they come back in stock, so I think Blizzard mentioned they were trying to keep these limited for the "collector" crowd but I doubt they would be so stupid as to blow the market since people are clearly idiots and willing to pay $200 for a CE copy.  I'm holding out and waiting to see if more copies come out, I would love to play the game but I think the extras the CE has would be worth $100, not more than that though.  We'll see, I'd hate to do what I did with Starcraft 2 and buy a copy at full price the first week it came out only to have them price drop the shit out of it a few months later.


----------



## Cyntex

I got a guest pass from a friend to see if it would runon my laptop.. and after two days of trying to install the game and fucking around with videocard drivers I finally got it running  Anyone else had so much problems installing the game via the blizzard client? (I got a notification that my vc driver where not up to date, but updating them made it just worse (ATI hd Radeon 5145) what fixed my problems was deleting the update and reinstalling the older driver, now things just work fine.)

Anyway, I am playing a wizard and I'm level 9 or something, looks like I'm gonna order a hard copy afterall .


----------



## powerofze

standard builds are getting more and more evident in inferno


----------



## HighGain510

Fuck it, bought the regular version.


----------



## Phrygian

My Diablo 3 gaming time is pretty limited right now, only because it wont run properly on my 2009 mbp 13", but it runs great on my GF's 2012 mbp 13" - she decides how much i get to borrow her laptop..  

But my barbarian is at lvl 23, and I just realised how crazy good combining the different skills works!


----------



## HighGain510

That just happened. 

I'm a complete Diablo noob too (never got into the first two, although it sounds like that might have been for the best! ), is it a hard game to pick up?


----------



## TheBigGroove

@highgain510

not at all man! If you're fairly familiar with RPG's in general then I doubt you will have a problem jumping right into this. Skills unlock with levels so it's not like you will be building a worthless character. It's all about combining skills and chaining high damage and fast health recovery for the most part - potions have a long cooldown. Also if you're playing alone, definitely get a mercenary - I've found the templar to be the most effective with my monk.

Also I think it's definitely a good thing that you have no frame of reference/basis of comparison for other games in the series. If you were huge diablo 2 LOD nerd, like me, you would have a hard time getting into this game being that it is so much less customizable. However, the end result seems to be the same from where I'm sitting now - everyone in d2 had the same builds and item combinations after a while. D2 just made you do more research to own. D3 definitely takes a lot more time to outfit your heroes.


----------



## HighGain510

Whew, spent over 2 hours playing tonight!  I can see this being VERY bad...


----------



## Bekanor

Very late box shot.


----------



## mikernaut

man oh man is the auction house addictive. must have spent 60K in gold today building a "magic find" character/ also sold a few items I didn't use. But LOL why is there a 15% cut coming out of your gold stash when a item sells? it's fictional gold! what's the point? where's it go to one of the programmer's accounts? Madness.


----------



## HighGain510

mikernaut said:


> But LOL why is there a 15% cut coming out of your gold stash when a item sells? it's fictional gold! what's the point? where's it go to one of the programmer's accounts? Madness.



Diablo III - Brought to you by eBay!


----------



## leandroab

I hope this AH doesn't turn into a cheater/scammer clusterfuck.


----------



## Phrygian

It will, people Are already being hacked and looted, that is why the servers Are down, again, in Europe. The AH will be Madness!


----------



## Pav

Holy CHRIST my monk is OP. I'm up to act 4 and I haven't had the slightest amount of difficulty soloing the entire game so far. Maybe I'm way ahead of the curve being lvl 35 yet only halfway through my first playthrough.


----------



## HighGain510

Anyone else losing connection to their game constantly? I don't think it is my wifi, and I can't drag my desktop upstairs to test on an Ethernet connection so I am assuming BNet is still having issues?


----------



## revclay

Pav said:


> Holy CHRIST my monk is OP. I'm up to act 4 and I haven't had the slightest amount of difficulty soloing the entire game so far. Maybe I'm way ahead of the curve being lvl 35 yet only halfway through my first playthrough.



You are definitely ahead of me. I am level 39 and am almost through Act II of my second playthrough.


----------



## Phrygian

HighGain510 said:


> Anyone else losing connection to their game constantly? I don't think it is my wifi, and I can't drag my desktop upstairs to test on an Ethernet connection so I am assuming BNet is still having issues?



They Are having loads of problems all the time with servers being down for "maintenance", ie, hackers. They where down all of sunday, and now, for another 2 hrs.


----------



## HighGain510

Phrygian said:


> They Are having loads of problems all the time with servers being down for "maintenance", ie, hackers. They where down all of sunday, and now, for another 2 hrs.



Gah, fucking douchebags!  I can't figure out why people have so much free time that they feel hacking video game servers is a productive use of their time. Figure these assholes could be doing some work at an IT company getting paid to not be a douchebag instead...


----------



## Pav

revclay said:


> You are definitely ahead of me. I am level 39 and am almost through Act II of my second playthrough.


 Wow...yeah I guess I am ahead of the curve. A friend of mine finished his first playthrough around level 30. At this rate, I'll be close to lvl 50 by the time I finish my first.

Guess that means I just won't have to waste any time level grinding to beef up for PVP or higher difficulties.


----------



## Phrygian

HighGain510 said:


> Gah, fucking douchebags!  I can't figure out why people have so much free time that they feel hacking video game servers is a productive use of their time. Figure these assholes could be doing some work at an IT company getting paid to not be a douchebag instead...



Yeah, you would think so! they are hacking peoples accounts and stealing their inventory and gold. I think its the same kinda deal as with tagger/grafittis, its not cool when its allowed - part of the fun is the illegality of it. stupid kids..


----------



## Asrial

I think it will be very wise to invest in an authenticator.
Oh, and soon done with act III with my first char. How does everyone else level so fast?!


----------



## Phrygian

Asrial said:


> I think it will be very wise to invest in an authenticator.



Or download the free authenticator iphone app. But I did read that even people with authenticators got hacked..


----------



## Asrial

^That's not a new case, been a known issue when i stopped playing WoW at the end of WotLK. Some hackers found out how to bypass the system. But still, it's always a good idea to get some extra protection!


----------



## leandroab

This hacker shit is caring the fuck out of me :/


----------



## Pav

I hear the hacking is prevalent in random public games. If you only play solo or with people you actually know you should be just fine.


----------



## TheBigGroove

HighGain510 said:


> Gah, fucking douchebags!  I can't figure out why people have so much free time that they feel hacking video game servers is a productive use of their time. Figure these assholes could be doing some work at an IT company getting paid to not be a douchebag instead...



Hey man if you're getting disconnected every few minutes from "error 3007" there is a somewhat complicated fix online. It involves port-forwarding/port-triggering.


----------



## HighGain510

TheBigGroove said:


> Hey man if you're getting disconnected every few minutes from "error 3007" there is a somewhat complicated fix online. It involves port-forwarding/port-triggering.



Haha nah it's all good, it was right in the middle of them shutting down the battle.net servers.


----------



## Phrygian

A buddy of mine got hacked yesterday, and emptied of all items and gold. He was playing solo and got kicked out, logged back in and everything was gone. blizzard is fixing it, but it takes a couple of days before he has his stuff back. so annoying!


----------



## HighGain510

Phrygian said:


> A buddy of mine got hacked yesterday, and emptied of all items and gold. He was playing solo and got kicked out, logged back in and everything was gone. blizzard is fixing it, but it takes a couple of days before he has his stuff back. so annoying!



Are these guys gaining access to the battle.net servers or are they simply hacking the password on the account?


----------



## Polythoral

I had a friend lose everything yesterday, too. He supposedly never joined a public game, either, sooo...


----------



## atimoc

Killed skelly king, minding my own business, speakers turned up, first wood wraith emerges... nearly shat myself.


----------



## Genome

Man dies from playing too much Diablo | Lazygamer .:: Console and PC Gaming News ::. | General News

Diablowned


----------



## leandroab

Polythoral said:


> I had a friend lose everything yesterday, too. He supposedly never joined a public game, either, sooo...





Phrygian said:


> A buddy of mine got hacked yesterday, and emptied of all items and gold. He was playing solo and got kicked out, logged back in and everything was gone. blizzard is fixing it, but it takes a couple of days before he has his stuff back. so annoying!



D:


----------



## Qweklain

Sounds like I am not missing too much by not being able to play since yet since I still need to buy the parts to build my comp. Hopefully by the time they get some damned 680s back in stock Blizzard will have (mostly) taken care of all this hacking.

I should create a company/group that gets hired to personally track and visit all these cheaters/hackers/modders in various games and beat the shit out of their face and break their fingers. I would be called a Cleanser of Gaming, or something cheesy like that haha!


----------



## Crank

I know it's probably lame - I just saw Diablo III gameplay at my friends place...damn, it's so great! However, I didn't play too much, only just a few minutes and well...since I'm a fan of such games as Baldur's Gate (btw I heard that part 3 is being created) or Fallout, I find Diablo III as a magnificent and so well built. Too bad that my laptop is down-to-date and I can't play it home. It's silly but I'm thinking about buying PC mostly to run Diablo III now


----------



## highlordmugfug

I just popped in to ask if the server issues and the hacking had gotten any better, but I see that it has not.  

I will still be waiting a while to get the game then.


----------



## Bekanor

Can't buy gems from the auction house, although server is about to go down to "apply a service patch" so hoping that will fix that because I've got a scythe that's just aching for a perfect ruby.

Also, starting to see people selling average shit for tonnes. I saw one sword, was ok not great, 100,000,000 gold. Then I bought the scythe I have (which is much better) for 8,000 gold. Dipshits.


----------



## Pav

On the other hand, I hear people have been selling rare and legendary items for ridiculously cheap. Retards are breaking the game.


----------



## Bekanor

Pav said:


> On the other hand, I hear people have been selling rare and legendary items for ridiculously cheap. Retards are breaking the game.



Yeah the auction house makes it way to easy to power up. I breezed through normal difficulty. I didn't die once and I think I used maybe 5 potions total (everything I have either steals life on hit or regenerates).


----------



## wespaul

Pav said:


> On the other hand, I hear people have been selling rare and legendary items for ridiculously cheap. Retards are breaking the game.



The game is new; it's hardly even close to finding it's median yet. It takes a long time to establish an economy in a game. I just wonder how they're going to handle millions of players trying to sell things on _one _auction house. So far, you can only view up to 46 pages of items. Somewhere down the line, they're going to have to split it up into servers, or split it up..._somehow_. That's just way too much traffic for people wanting to sell everything they pick up in a game that drops "rare" loot like it's going out of style.

And people complaining that their toon is OP, wait until you get to inferno difficulty. Things really start to heat up in terms of difficulty --at the very least, you're going to have to switch up strategies/builds to survive. I am glad that Demon Hunters got nerfed, though. It should never be that easy to blow through the hardest difficulty.


----------



## wayward

The hacking is most likely working through key loggers that are stealing password letter strokes. At least the hackers now, unlike WoW, won't get your entire account banned by hacking it. The Authenticator should be added security, not mandatory.

As for me, I just started Act I of my second play through, and I'm level 42...It's pretty damn easy, which is sort of disheartening. I just want to see what PvP will be like. If anything, they need to nerf Monks. The Monks in public games steal all my DH's kills.


----------



## unclejemima218

I got hacked yesterday on my monk (who was level 38 at the time), lost everything, and battle.net said the only thing they can do is restore my character back to that point when I still had the gear. Thing is by the time they got back to me on the ticket I was level 50, and had already gotten some more gear. I have no idea how they got into my account, I have an authenticator and haven't told my password to anyone. good ol' Battle.net!


----------



## Ulvhedin

Anyone wanna do inferno with a decently geared witch doctor? Just started act I.
Also open to help people in general


----------



## Mexi

wayward said:


> As for me, I just started Act I of my second play through, and I'm level 42...It's pretty damn easy, which is sort of disheartening.



you're about 10 levels above where I was at when I started nightmare mode, so it's not surprising you found it so easy.


----------



## atimoc

KungenTV

These guys are about to reach Butcher in HC inferno


----------



## Asrial

^It's kungen. I'm surprisingly not surprised. That dude was a demigod in WoW, so that's just a given.


----------



## Asrial

RIP DIRGE
But holy whatadafacka, that was TENSE.


----------



## bob123

Inferno is fuck-tarded.


Stuff like this is NORMAL lol 


Act 1 is too easy. From there its too hard lol. 70k dps, 30k hp, and around 400 res all, and I die in one hit to most everything.


----------



## Scrubface05

Man you have 70k DPS? Thats insane. I'm only at 20k buffed. Though, I'm very undergeared haha.
Beat A1 inferno though. Been through a good amount of A2 inferno as well.


----------



## powerofze

getting the worst rolls on the legendaries I'm finding. Auction house trash


----------



## Ayo7e

My Diablo 3 Inferno Tactic - YouTube 

Me with my DH.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=PEyk63UaBI4


----------



## HighGain510

Ayo7e said:


> My Diablo 3 Inferno Tactic - YouTube
> 
> Me with my DH.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=PEyk63UaBI4



Hahaha!


----------



## bob123

Scrubface05 said:


> Man you have 70k DPS? Thats insane. I'm only at 20k buffed. Though, I'm very undergeared haha.
> Beat A1 inferno though. Been through a good amount of A2 inferno as well.



85k now lol. that said, if anyone needs assisstance lemme know


----------



## leandroab

So, who misses the diablo2 runes?


----------



## SirMyghin

^^ not this guy. Actually digging this a fair deal. Heralds of Pestilence seem to be the bane of my wizards existence though.


----------



## bob123

leandroab said:


> So, who misses the diablo2 runes?



diablo 2 > diablo 3 in almost every possible way. Its not even close to the same game now.

This game has almost zero replay value. Im grinding until PvP starts. If thats no good, then Im quitting. 

To get any better, I need some absolutely ridiculous gear. Its gonna be hard to continue justifying the playing, especially with the servers so crappy.


----------



## Asrial

^ I'm exactly the opposite. Diablo 2 rubbed me all the wrong ways, but here, everything just feels *right.* And it has a decent chunk of replayability, and aiming for at least killing Diablo on Inferno 4-man non-HC.

Plus, no way I'm leaving before I've made enough money off of the AH to pay back the game. 


EDIT:
I mentioned in the start that I was a Diablo 2 virgin. Partially true, as I do not consider 30 minutes in a cyber café with shitty everything as a proper introduction to Diablo. The experience there probably has left me biased.


----------



## leandroab

Asrial said:


> ^ I'm exactly the opposite. Diablo 2 rubbed me all the wrong ways, but here, everything just feels *right.* And it has a decent chunk of replayability, and aiming for at least killing Diablo on Inferno 4-man non-HC.
> 
> Plus, no way I'm leaving before I've made enough money off of the AH to pay back the game.
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> I mentioned in the start that I was a Diablo 2 virgin. Partially true, as I do not consider 30 minutes in a cyber café with shitty everything as a proper introduction to Diablo. The experience there probably has left me biased.



Uh, Diablo 2 is definitely a great game. It is way more challenging than Diablo 3.

So why I can't still buy gems in AH?


----------



## Bekanor

Gem buying is still down for now.


----------



## JPhoenix19

Bekanor said:


> Gem buying is still down for now.



I know, right? Rawr.

I'm in Nightmare and can't craft anything my level without pages of blacksmithing, and I'd really like to hop on the AH and buy some. 

Also, I give mad props to anyone who makes it anywhere in hardcore mode. Damn son. I'm finding the game to be pretty easy (just thoroughly owned the Butcher), but sometimes you find those mobs that just wipe you out. Like the freaking spinning laser beams and fire chains and crap.


----------



## SirMyghin

leandroab said:


> Uh, Diablo 2 is definitely a great game. It is way more challenging than Diablo 3.
> 
> So why I can't still buy gems in AH?



Diablo 2 was good until they started adding the immunities to enemies and such and ended up destroying everyones high level characters and such, making them useless by changing the rules completely but not allowing the characters to change. That was a huge fumble, and ultimately a big reason I stopped playing it altogether. So shortly after LoD, I had had enough. 

The increase in challenge they brought to D2, was primarily those immunities, and was entirely artificial. Nothing like when your sorcerous (TS/Nova build) can't kill 90% of enemies anymore, and even runs into shit that only takes damage to physical.


----------



## leandroab

SirMyghin said:


> Diablo 2 was good until they started adding the immunities to enemies and such and ended up destroying everyones high level characters and such, making them useless by changing the rules completely but not allowing the characters to change. That was a huge fumble, and ultimately a big reason I stopped playing it altogether. So shortly after LoD, I had had enough.
> 
> The increase in challenge they brought to D2, was primarily those immunities, and was entirely artificial. Nothing like when your sorcerous (TS/Nova build) can't kill 90% of enemies anymore, and even runs into shit that only takes damage to physical.



Yeah, the difficulty was mainly due to all resistances being brutally cut down and enemies always being immune to something. An enemy being immune to physical damage was a death sentence for my paladin haha...


----------



## myrtorp

So i buy the game. Spend an afternoon waiting for it to install (seems like it downloads itens during the install or something) 
The updater starts, I get some kind of error. Google it. 
Solution; uncheck the "read only" in the diable 3 folder, delete the updates folder, and delete the trash bin stuff, disable the fire wall, reboot the computer and run as admin. after that the patcher downloaded it all fine without errors and corrupted files.

and now, "you cant log in" lol

Very nice.


----------



## Phrygian

Logged in after getting the "error 37" a few times. guess what, my character is freakin deleted!!


----------



## myrtorp

That sucks!

I finally managed to play for like 30 minutes before the server went down again and I got kicked back to login screen. 

I also noticed there was bad lag.. In the single player. I shoot my arrows and nothing happens. 5 seconds later 6 arrows fly and all mosters die the same second. Maybe it has to do with my dial up speed i dont know. I just think single player should be single player and offline.

It's easy to complain. I will try again tomorrow when im not as grumpy


----------



## SirMyghin

leandroab said:


> Yeah, the difficulty was mainly due to all resistances being brutally cut down and enemies always being immune to something. An enemy being immune to physical damage was a death sentence for my paladin haha...



I had a very high Zeal/Fanat + FoH/Convic Pally, so he could kill anything, resorting to vengeance did happen now and then (as nothing could be immune to anything). But he was an answer to those changes, and crew tiresome. 

I greatly prefer pressing 1 to 4 for something other than potions though , as far as replay goes, each class through was about it for the last one on me anyway. So for me, no difference really. 

I did find out the other night for some reason I had defaulted to european servers though.... I have to start over yankee side now and as I was a wizard nearing the end of act III, (on Normal, I am slow and was away until the 26th ), I am angry and playing a barbarian now...


----------



## Bekanor

JPhoenix19 said:


> I know, right? Rawr.
> 
> I'm in Nightmare and can't craft anything my level without pages of blacksmithing, and I'd really like to hop on the AH and buy some.
> 
> Also, I give mad props to anyone who makes it anywhere in hardcore mode. Damn son. I'm finding the game to be pretty easy (just thoroughly owned the Butcher), but sometimes you find those mobs that just wipe you out. Like the freaking spinning laser beams and fire chains and crap.



If it's not back up by the time I've beaten God of War 3 I'm just going to bite the bullet and upgrade Shen. I hate looking at empty sockets.


----------



## wayward

Killed The Butcher, solo on Nightmare (I believe I'd usually have the Templar hanging around with me), and I got one Blue item and like 300 gold. Shitty McShitty Shit.


----------



## Scrubface05

I'm pretty tired of farming A1 on Inferno and not getting any gear haha. I want to move on to A2, and have tried, but the monsters just wreck me.


----------



## Phrygian

Got my character back, but now that i tried to log in i get the message "new patch is available, diablo will now close and start up again to install it" . which was fine, the first time.. the patch is installed but i cant get in the game.


----------



## bob123

Im done until PvP stars I think. Too repetitive, and not much to do.


----------



## Fred the Shred

Ah, Inferno is so much fun. Being one-shotted by everything in existence in Act III is a dream come true. EEEK! A RABBIT! RUN!


----------



## Ayo7e

Fred the Shred said:


> Ah, Inferno is so much fun. Being one-shotted by everything in existence in Act III is a dream come true. EEEK! A RABBIT! RUN!



A rabbit? I unlocked today whimsyshire inferno mode, where you can be raped by many carebears, pink/purple unicorns and happy flowers, so if someone want to test it send me a private haha (btw the loot there is good).


----------



## Mazzy

I can't get my damn DH past Hell Act 3.


----------



## powerofze

bob123 said:


> Im done until PvP stars I think. Too repetitive, and not much to do.


Today was it for me, I'm done too


----------



## leandroab

wayward said:


> Killed The Butcher, solo on Nightmare (I believe I'd usually have the Templar hanging around with me), and I got one Blue item and like 300 gold. Shitty McShitty Shit.



I just did that and I got shit as well... hahahahaha


I guess the minions is where is at...


----------



## Fred the Shred

Ayo7e said:


> A rabbit? I unlocked today whimsyshire inferno mode, where you can be raped by many carebears, pink/purple unicorns and happy flowers, so if someone want to test it send me a private haha (btw the loot there is good).



I thought about unlocking that in Inferno myself, then I succumbed to the feeling of embarrassment from being one-shotted by a fucking Toys-r-Us mascot. Leveling a wizard for the time-being.


----------



## wayward

Well, just got hacked today. They took all my gear off of my level 60. I just went to AH and bought it all back.


----------



## Phrygian

wayward said:


> Well, just got hacked today. They took all my gear off of my level 60. I just went to AH and bought it all back.



Blizzard should help you get it back though, they have records of what you had before you got hacked.


----------



## wayward

Eh, I already got it all back. I'll definitely consider that if it happens again, but right now it's kind of pointless seeing as how I got the same exact gear back from AH. lmfao, I probably bought it back from the guy who hacked me.


----------



## Ayo7e

wayward said:


> Well, just got hacked today. They took all my gear off of my level 60. I just went to AH and bought it all back.



Sad to hear that mate, they have serious problems with the security.



Fred the Shred said:


> I thought about unlocking that in Inferno myself, then I succumbed to the feeling of embarrassment from being one-shotted by a fucking Toys-r-Us mascot. Leveling a wizard for the time-being.



well, you can add me and test it by yourself if you want, It has the same loot as act 4 but easier, the normal mobs are more simple and there are many chests(Called Happy clouds lol).

Btw here is my tag: LowB#2882 (EU crappy server ofc)


----------



## leandroab

Nevermind...


----------



## bob123

Fred the Shred said:


> I thought about unlocking that in Inferno myself, then I succumbed to the feeling of embarrassment from being one-shotted by a fucking Toys-r-Us mascot. Leveling a wizard for the time-being.



The beard offers no protection in inferno mode


----------



## Andromalia

\m/

Inferno act 1 cleared with my barbarian, don't wanna buy too much stuff at AH so I'm rerolling a DH to get gear myself.


----------



## leandroab

I want to fucking buy commodities...


----------



## Divinehippie

Andromalia said:


> \m/
> 
> Inferno act 1 cleared with my barbarian, don't wanna buy too much stuff at AH so I'm rerolling a DH to get gear myself.



The most metal of all weapons \m/


----------



## Ayo7e

Andromalia said:


> \m/



Holy damage?


----------



## Andromalia

Because fire is too mainstream.


----------



## jon66

Wife just got my the collectors edition for my birthday... Surfing good ol' 7s.org while the installer does its thing. 

*jacked*


----------



## Asrial

If anyone's interested on the EU-side, I got access to normal-mode whimsyshire if anyone wants a boost.


----------



## Tiger

Quit playing a few days ago, not for me! 

Point click point click point click


----------



## troyguitar

Tiger said:


> Quit playing a few days ago, not for me!
> 
> Point click point click point click



I kind of like that aspect of it but I'm guessing I won't last much past the first play-through myself. Just hit level 30 and must be nearing the end of Normal mode.


----------



## CyborgSlunk

I´m now on my second play-through with a barbarian, I was really struggling to beat some enemies alone, I had to go full tank mode with shield and all items with vitality bonus.


----------



## Phrygian

Got the game to run smoothly on my mid-09 macbook pro 13", woohoo!!! Now I don't ahve to borrow my GF's mbp anymore! 

the fix you say? installed this: Crucial M4 128gb


----------



## Scrubface05

Yeah once you hit Inferno (level 60 playthrough) it's ridiculous. Act 1 is pretty easy, but A2 is like bashing your head against a brick wall to break it, only to find out there is a stainless steel wall behind that.


----------



## leandroab

Tiger said:


> Quit playing a few days ago, not for me!
> 
> Point click point click point click



This surprises me, coming from you. This is what Diablo is all about. Click Click Click...


----------



## WickedSymphony

Scrubface05 said:


> Yeah once you hit Inferno (level 60 playthrough) it's ridiculous. Act 1 is pretty easy, but A2 is like bashing your head against a brick wall to break it, only to find out there is a stainless steel wall behind that.



As someone who cleared all of inferno 2 weeks after release, I can tell you it just gets worse as you go on. Mobs in act 4 hit me for 130k. I had just hoped that difficulties introduced new spells and abilities to avoid, rather than having every mob run 4x your speed and one shot you from off screen.

I guess I can be counted as one of those who will be waiting until pvp comes out, but by then borderlands 2 will probably be out. 

Worst part is I can't really even play with friends in inferno because it just gets that much more retarded. If they ask me for help, I go because I feel bad saying no, but I know what I'm in for each time and none of it is fun. Especially not the part where you have to leap frog past a rare pack of soul lashers just to get to the next zone.

I still have fun leveling alts and things, but then I know what's waiting for me in inferno and ask "Why am I leveling to do that shit again?"


----------



## Tiger

leandroab said:


> This surprises me, coming from you. This is what Diablo is all about. Click Click Click...



It was missing that atmosphere and customizing. Also, its just way, WAY too easy of a game. Add in awful graphiocs and voice acting and it just rubbed me the wrong way.

No worries, my brother has already devoted his life to it so Im just a drop in the pond.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Anyone know when the next patch is coming out?


----------



## leandroab

Tiger said:


> It was missing that atmosphere and customizing. Also, its just way, WAY too easy of a game. Add in awful graphiocs and voice acting and it just rubbed me the wrong way.
> 
> No worries, my brother has already devoted his life to it so Im just a drop in the pond.



Yes. For me Diablo 2 was a natural progression from Diablo 1. It didn't feel weird in ANY way.

Diablo 3 has lost it's dark feeling. The WOWed graphics and easy gameplay turned me off. But I still think it's a fun game to play. I hope there IS an expansion pack in a near future that addresses some of the issues.

Remember that, in the beggining (v1.0), Diablo 2 was pretty dull compared to the latest version. It was buggy as hell and a lot of people complained, saying the same things people say about D3 even (it sucks, the stamina system sucks, poison sucks, skill tree is retarded, blablabla). But it had some great content patches along the way and the expansion pack was the icing on the cake. It really made the game x500 better!


----------



## BlackMastodon

^Stamina did suck. Made me get bored of D2 by act 3 every time I played it.  As for the graphics, I don't really see how they WoWed it; they just made the character models 3D and look better. If the graphics were the same as D3 then I would've been pretty pissed.


----------



## Mexi

"WoWed" graphics I think stems to the colour palette they've used for this game, which seems more vibrant, colorful with the enviromments given a more "painted" look. I imagine D2 looked darker because we just didn't the technology to give any more feeling than something that looked pleasant or dark and no in-betweens. D3 strikes a good balance between a very subtle and colorful artstyle and a darker one imo


----------



## leandroab

Mexi said:


> "WoWed" graphics I think stems to the colour palette they've used



This.


----------



## K-Roll

I must say the following I was completely underwhelmed when i finished act 4 on normal.

i am now playing it on hell dif. and it's such fun! I kinda think that normal moe was like a 'training mode for 12 years old kids' (just like we were when diablo 1 was out  normal mode in D3 was super easy to go through.. then nightmare started to be really tougher, better items falling out of your enemies.. hell is like unfucking believable unless you are well geared.. i'm really enjoying those higher difficulties a lot more.. i'm gonna go for inferno  the next thing - it's really great to be playing with your friends too..


----------



## Mexi

blizzard outright said that normal mode would be more of a tutorial for the game. I guess they want everyone to experience the story, if not experience the difficulty and cool loot. I'm on hell mode right now and it's kinda frustrating for my monk so I'll probably take a break for a bit and come back to it


----------



## troyguitar

I was enjoying normal through the first 2 acts when I didn't know what I was doing and it presented some challenge, but after learning that "damage" meant physical AND spell damage my wizard became invincible 

Now I've just started act 4 and the story and game are fun but the fighting is too easy. I can kill any "hard" mob by just casting a hydra next to it and running around while the hydra kills it


----------



## K-Roll

troyguitar said:


> I was enjoying normal through the first 2 acts when and running around



get used to it, cause it's the only thing you're gonna do when you hit these higher difficulties... run like mad!


----------



## BlackMastodon

Yeah I play as a demon hunter and even act 4 on nightmare was giving me some troubles. :\ I needed to get my vitality up and then I didn't have as much of a problem. I'm starting Hell now and I assume I am gonna have to learn how to kite properly very soon.  Normal mode was definitely more of a tutorial mode so for anyone who thinks it's too easy or boring I definitely think they should stick it out for a bit to Nightmare at least.


----------



## JPhoenix19

BlackMastodon said:


> Yeah I play as a demon hunter and even act 4 on nightmare was giving me some troubles. :\ I needed to get my vitality up and then I didn't have as much of a problem. I'm starting Hell now and I assume I am gonna have to learn how to kite properly very soon.  Normal mode was definitely more of a tutorial mode so for anyone who thinks it's too easy or boring I definitely think they should stick it out for a bit to Nightmare at least.



I had the same problem with my DH, then I started taking advantage of the AH economy. If you save your gold, you can afford to spec out a character for relatively cheap by looking for deals on the AH. Right now each of my armor pieces gives me Dex, Vit, and life regen. My 2-hander crossbow has one of the higher level square amethysts for loads of life on hit. I pretty much decimate anything my level on nightmare.

Life regen and life on hit are pretty much my beard and butter.


----------



## Rock4ever

Is crafting absolutely worthless? It seems like if I could craft something for a character, by time he can use it he already has something nearly as good in that slot.

And because of this, and that everything in the game seems trivial except Azmodan, Belial and Diablo, I'm starting to think I'd just be better off just selling everything and using the AH to boost my characters towards the end of acts 2 and 4


----------



## WickedSymphony

Rock4ever said:


> Is crafting absolutely worthless? It seems like if I could craft something for a character, by time he can use it he already has something nearly as good in that slot.
> 
> And because of this, and that everything in the game seems trivial except Azmodan, Belial and Diablo, I'm starting to think I'd just be better off just selling everything and using the AH to boost my characters towards the end of acts 2 and 4



Blizzard has already acknowledged that crafting is worthless, they'll be addressing it in a future patch. The intent was that you fill gaps in your gear due to random drops using the blacksmith, but apparently having a crafter with random results and high crafting costs isn't the best way to fill those gaps. Go figure. 

So yea, definitely use the AH instead. You'd be amazed at all the nice loot you can find for relatively decent prices sometimes. Could even flip some of it to make more gold like a friend of mine does.


And for all the demon hunters, don't worry too much about vitality. It's pretty much worthless in inferno since everything one shots you. Better off going prep/smoke screen build and getting +discipline in the slots that you can so you have more smoke screens available. That's really your only survivability in inferno. 

The only time vitality was useful to me was on azmodan in case he spawned a pool underneath my feet, but even then it only ticks for like 11k so that's all you need to survive the bad luck on that part before you hit smoke screen. (Little tip, you can kind of force him to spawn the pools farther away from you if you stand around the circle that passes through the columns around the room, works most of the time.)


----------



## wespaul

The people complaining this game is too easy obviously haven't been one-shotted by an off-screen mob in inferno.


----------



## WickedSymphony

wespaul said:


> The people complaining this game is too easy obviously haven't been one-shotted by an off-screen mob in inferno.



Yeh, reminds me of the people on the class forums saying "To all the QQers here's my build" then at the bottom of their post "I have no trouble in Act 4 Hell/Act 1 Inferno with this build."


----------



## tacotiklah

Reading through all of this has made me REALLY glad I didn't run out and buy this game anyways. Seems like the server thing and the AH are bugged as hell and hackers galore are ruining everything for people. 

At first I felt like crap since the Diablo series is pretty much my favorite series of games (outside of Legend of Zelda series of course) and I'm missing out on it, but now I'm kinda glad that I'm waiting since I'm hopelessly addicted to D2LoD and will probably hate D3 now because of it.


----------



## wizbit81

People hacking ruin so many games these days. It's like, why bother???


----------



## tacotiklah

wespaul said:


> The people complaining this game is too easy obviously haven't been one-shotted by an off-screen mob in inferno.



I remember this happening to me in D2LoD with mobs of uber powerful lightning wraiths in Act V worldstone chamber. I still wake up in night sweats over the agony and lost experience there.


----------



## Sunlit Omega

ghstofperdition said:


> Reading through all of this has made me REALLY glad I didn't run out and buy this game anyways. Seems like the server thing and the AH are bugged as hell and hackers galore are ruining everything for people.
> 
> At first I felt like crap since the Diablo series is pretty much my favorite series of games (outside of Legend of Zelda series of course) and I'm missing out on it, but now I'm kinda glad that I'm waiting since I'm hopelessly addicted to D2LoD and will probably hate D3 now because of it.




In all honesty if you love the Diablo series buy it anyways. Don't necessarily run out and buy it today or tomorrow, wait until Blizzard fixes a few things but, buy it. I was on the fence for the longest time after seeing and reading about its many downfalls until my roommate gave me a guest pass. The starter edition got me hooked and I of course went and purchased the whole game. There's a lot of balancing that Blizzard is claiming will be done with future patches which is a good thing. As a fan of the series myself I thought I was going to be let down but it definitely is not as bad as half the people claim it is. The starter edition should be open now since a month has passed. Download that and see if you like it.


----------



## tacotiklah

I would totally do it, if it weren't for the fact that single player is online only. I have sporadic internet at best (when I'm not on my phone that is), so I wouldn't get to play it more than maybe a handful of times a month. This will drive me insane. 

It's been a hell of a long time since SC2 dropped, and I STILL haven't played it yet because of the retarded online single player.


----------



## Mexi

pretty lame. though that always-online is Blizzard's way of dealing with piracy as opposed to really invasive DRM. not the best solution but seems to work for most people, though sadly, not enough.


----------



## leandroab

I died 5 times to Azmodan in nightmare. I killed diablo without dying once. LOL


----------



## JPhoenix19

I don't really die anymore, with the exception of elite mobs with arcane sentries, frozen, molten, and fire chains.... *shudders*


----------



## bob123

I dont play anymore, and wont until PVP starts, but I can get anyone past any boss if you need help, lemme know. Only boss I have any difficult with is inferno belial, only because his AoE crap.


----------



## Pav

I'm kind of shocked and impressed that so many people managed to blow through all difficulties so easily. I powered to the end of Act 2 solo with my Monk and just felt like it was insanely difficult with minimal return. I'd love to build other classes and I'm holding my breath for PvP, but in the meantime...I'm just re-hooked on BF3.


----------



## Origin

Until CS:GO comes out this is my muse.  Been playing Diablo since the beginning, and I just got around to playing this. Beat it in the last day, felt the story was great and tied things up very nicely...though at times it was a betrayal-twist nostalgia-spammed obviously cobbled-together mess.  I hope to shit they don't make expansions and ruin the closure, though they probably will.  The sound is something I really appreciate them improving; so much better atmosphere than in 2, not only for technological reasons but cinematic as well. There were hints of more care toward that aspect in LOD with the soundtrack and speech/quest structure; I'm glad they followed through.


----------



## xvultures

I'm having no luck with nightmare.. I'm a Lvl 38 Mage. I die way too many times. I think it's my gear, I NEVER find good gear for myself.. I always have to bum off friends, some of the gear I have is still Level 22... I'm using a SWORD with INT on it right now :O

If anyone's up for some good times, or needs help with nightmare too, maybe we can team up? xJudas#1885


----------



## Bekanor

xvultures said:


> I'm having no luck with nightmare.. I'm a Lvl 38 Mage. I die way too many times. I think it's my gear, I NEVER find good gear for myself.. I always have to bum off friends, some of the gear I have is still Level 22... I'm using a SWORD with INT on it right now :O
> 
> If anyone's up for some good times, or needs help with nightmare too, maybe we can team up? xJudas#1885



Auction house dude. It's almost as satisfying as the game itself.


----------



## Pav

xvultures said:


> I'm having no luck with nightmare.. I'm a Lvl 38 Mage. I die way too many times. I think it's my gear, I NEVER find good gear for myself.. I always have to bum off friends, some of the gear I have is still Level 22... I'm using a SWORD with INT on it right now :O
> 
> If anyone's up for some good times, or needs help with nightmare too, maybe we can team up? xJudas#1885



Your level is WAY low to be running through nightmare I feel.  Either bulk up your gear in the auction house or just start playing public with some tanks to help you.


----------



## SammyKillChambers

I really want to get this game, but the price tag's a little high imo. £45 is a lot for a game XD From what I hear, it's worth it though


----------



## tacotiklah

I apologize if this is a dumb question, but since my internet situation has greatly improved, I wanna get into this game now, but lack the funds. Is there still a beta or demo I can use for it? Or has that ship sailed and I'm still stuck waiting?


----------



## Phrygian

ghstofperdition said:


> I apologize if this is a dumb question, but since my internet situation has greatly improved, I wanna get into this game now, but lack the funds. Is there still a beta or demo I can use for it? Or has that ship sailed and I'm still stuck waiting?



I think you can Get a guest pass from Someone who has bought it.


----------



## atimoc

ghstofperdition, just sent you a guest pass via PM


----------



## tacotiklah

Thanks dude! I'll hit it up tomorrow night after I finish moving a few things to my new place. 

Edit:
Well it worked out that I can try and download it now. Dear god it feels like a virtual version of dragnet trying to activate the code for a demo version. 
Thanks again to Atimoc for hooking me up man!


----------



## tacotiklah

Enter the guest passkey, spend hours d/l, then when I go to log in it tells me that there's no valid key attached. WTF!?


----------



## atimoc

Hmm, so did the key get accepted at some point? I just double checked, it should be correct and typo-free. Did you go through the process like this: Diablo III Starter Edition & Guest Pass - Battle.net Support


----------



## tacotiklah

Yes and it has accepted the key. However the game client itself says that I have no known key for the game. I double checked and it seems that the page to download the starter version of the game is missing, and only the full version is in place.

Blizzard, well played...


----------



## bob123

ugh. this game has zero replay value. waited a month or two. Came back, pvp still down, nothing worthwhile to do....


----------



## Mexi

they'll probably announce when pvp will be coming, considering it is the only thing to keep people around. I think they said sometime early fall.


----------



## axxessdenied

This game was a disaster. Complete utter rubbish. It was a beta they released. Blizzard is no more fellas. It has been finally swallowed whole by Activision. Good bye Blizzard. May your soul rest in peace.

Torchlight 2 will be a lot more fun to play


----------



## Faine

looks very redundant


----------



## bob123

Well the new patch is pretty decent guys. Worth checking out anyway


----------



## peagull

I've been waiting for this patch see if helps, otherwise it was gonna end up deleted. This Paragon thing looks pretty cool, glad you think it's pretty decent. Gives me hope!


----------



## Semichastny

There has been so much disappointment expressed for this game, It seems Blizzard is extremely out of touch with what their fan-base wants.


----------



## troyguitar

I haven't played the game for months now and just got an email a few days ago that I was banned for something or other. Somehow I got hacked without ever joining a public game. I only ever played single player


----------



## Bigredjm15

So far, I'm enjoying the new patch, it definitely breathes some new life into this game, and makes reaching level 60 not an "end game" situation.


----------



## bob123

Well Im still playing, if anyone does, hit me up!


----------



## Scrubface05

Moved on to Borderlands II


----------



## Jakke

Got myself the started edition today, looking forward to trying it.


----------



## axxessdenied

Jakke said:


> Got myself the started edition today, looking forward to trying it.



Torchlight 2 is a much better purchase if you haven't played that yet. Much more polished experience.


----------



## tacotiklah

Jakke said:


> Got myself the started edition today, looking forward to trying it.



Finally just got mine to work. Internet is being a dick today for some reason though, so I'm getting kicked off every now and then. I did manage to get to level 10 with the barbarian. Initial impression is that it has the potential to be a solid game, but there are definitely some tweaks needed. That said, I have fallen completely in love with the interactive environments. Got surrounded by a fuckton of skeletons? Get them to chase you before dropping a whole wall and obliterating the majority of them. 

Oh and Hammer of the Ancients with Rupture Rune is pretty damn sick. I had no problems whooping King Leoric's ass with it.


----------



## Jakke

axxessdenied said:


> Torchlight 2 is a much better purchase if you haven't played that yet. Much more polished experience.



I'm going to have to check that one out then. Cheers for the tip




ghstofperdition said:


> Finally just got mine to work. Internet is being a dick today for some reason though, so I'm getting kicked off every now and then. I did manage to get to level 10 with the barbarian. Initial impression is that it has the potential to be a solid game, but there are definitely some tweaks needed. That said, I have fallen completely in love with the interactive environments. Got surrounded by a fuckton of skeletons? Get them to chase you before dropping a whole wall and obliterating the majority of them.
> 
> Oh and Hammer of the Ancients with Rupture Rune is pretty damn sick. I had no problems whooping King Leoric's ass with it.



I really liked it, so I've put in an order for the full game. I really liked the ambience and, as you said, the interactive environments. I think it's cool how the lighing changes when you enter different parts of the dungeon.

I took down the skeleton king with a demon hunter, I also got him up to level 10. The fun part is that the skeleton king dropped a couple of yellow weapons, one of them a ceremonial dagger. So I started again with a witch doctor, and he is *riddiculously* OP right now. Fun times


----------



## Jakke

So, a good bit into act II (Blood and Sand quest), and I can say that this is a really fun game. I'm playing a Witch Doctor, and they feel solid as a character. What I like most is that almost every skill looks really cool, and has some sort of use, there are no skills that never can be used.


----------



## xvultures

Anyone still play? If you're looking for someone to play with add me. EVEN BEGINNERS, I don't mind helping people out. I just got bored playing alone.

I'm a Level 54 Wizard on Hell Act 1 - Add me: xJudas#1885..

I really don't mind playing with people on normal/nightmare, and I won't "kill steal"


----------



## tacotiklah

Yep, got the full version as well. I've been kinda busy with MW3 and school, so I'm still not quite to Mahgda yet, but I'll put in some time today for sure. 

And my user name is jessicametal#1144 if you wanna send me a friend request.


----------



## AxeHappy

Just, "upgraded," from the guest past my drummer/room mate gave me last night. 

So I'm super new, level 11 or something. Name is AxeHappy if anybody wants to add me!


----------



## atimoc

Public service announcement: if you have a mid-level character, keep an eye on the AH for items that have a lowered level requirement. At level 49 I accidentally stumbled upon a 500+ dps ilvl 61 mace that had a lowered level requirement of 48. It has made everything laughably easy so far (just got to level 54), and it only cost 30k gold. 

Obviously the closer you get to level 60 the less benefit you get out of such items, but for Hell and the latter parts of Nightmare you can speed up your progression a lot.


----------



## tacotiklah

Well I put in a fair bit of time and I'm on Act II and at level 19. 
I'm thinking after I beat Act II, I'm gonna go back and try to get some of the Achievements I missed. Like all those books you have to get.


----------



## BlackMastodon

ghstofperdition said:


> Well I put in a fair bit of time and I'm on Act II and at level 19.
> I'm thinking after I beat Act II, I'm gonna go back and try to get some of the Achievements I missed. Like all those books you have to get.


Don't bother going back yet, some of the books and conversations aren't available until Nightmare and Hell mode.


----------



## AxeHappy

Apparently you need the "unique ID Tag," or whatever they're calling it to add people. 

So I'm AxeHappy#1123.


----------



## tacotiklah

BlackMastodon said:


> Don't bother going back yet, some of the books and conversations aren't available until Nightmare and Hell mode.



I was thinking about that too. Thanks for keeping me from wasting my time. 

Got all the way to Act III. So stoked about that too. 


Edit:
Hey Axehappy, I sent you a friend request. Not sure if you got it or not.
Anyways, I beat normal difficulty and am a few quests in the first act on nightmare. The gold auction house is awesome. RMAH, not so much. But getting pages/tomes of blacksmithing/jewelcrafting for small amounts of money was a huge help. It's funny that I found about 5 legendary items already. Does the game reduce the MF as the difficulty increases?
If not, then I have no idea why people are bitching about the game being broken....


----------



## tacotiklah

Just bumping this thread up as a way to drum up some more convo about this great game. I got to level 51 last night and beat nightmare. The auction house has been a lifesaver. I've made a fair bit of money on it which lead to me getting a complete Aughild's set, and this amazing 2-hand axe (found it for only 50,000 gold too) for my barbarian that allows me to do over 5,000 DPS. I raped Diablo so badly on nightmare that I actually beat him in under two minutes. I couldn't believe it. 

I await D.A. charges on sexually assaulting a prime evil. 

So for those that are still struggling with the game, get business savvy with the auction house. It will make/break your game play. Just go farming on some rare monsters, get decent drops, and make some good money on them. Don't over price them to the point they never sell, but don't be afraid to try and make a profit on them either.
Use the profits to equip your character with decent stuff.


----------



## xFallen

Is the game still fudged o.o?


----------



## ShadowAMD

ghstofperdition said:


> Just bumping this thread up as a way to drum up some more convo about this great game. I got to level 51 last night and beat nightmare. The auction house has been a lifesaver. I've made a fair bit of money on it which lead to me getting a complete Aughild's set, and this amazing 2-hand axe (found it for only 50,000 gold too) for my barbarian that allows me to do over 5,000 DPS. I raped Diablo so badly on nightmare that I actually beat him in under two minutes. I couldn't believe it.
> 
> I await D.A. charges on sexually assaulting a prime evil.
> 
> So for those that are still struggling with the game, get business savvy with the auction house. It will make/break your game play. Just go farming on some rare monsters, get decent drops, and make some good money on them. Don't over price them to the point they never sell, but don't be afraid to try and make a profit on them either.
> Use the profits to equip your character with decent stuff.



I went through inferno a couple of times and now I am bored stiff less.. PM me your gamer tag, I have tons of expensive shit I don't use any more, I'll send you some..


----------



## tacotiklah

xFallen said:


> Is the game still fudged o.o?



I don't think so. Then again, the only character I've put any real kind of time into is the barbarian, and they're a pretty self-sufficient class. The key to winning is being savvy at the auction house. You can get some sick gear for cheap IF you know what to look for and are willing to gear whore some equipment a bit. Avoid blowing through your profits when/where possible.

In a matter of a few hours I went from 50,000 gold to over 500,000 by buying legendary weapons at very low prices and then re-selling them at modest ones. I make a tidy profit and I still keep the price for them low enough for people to actually wanna buy them. Basically you buy low, sell moderately. If/when you want something for yourself, buy low. Spend some time sniping auctions. (find cheap auctions that have a less than a minute left and bid) Try not to spend more than 100k at a time when possible.

The better gear makes the game tolerable. I'm on Act 1 inferno and the monsters aren't nearly as bad as they would have been had I not made full use of the auction house; and no, I did not use the RMAH at all. I did this all with the fictional gold in the game.



Edit:
Gamer tag is jessicametal#1144. Feel free to send me anything you don't want.


----------



## thedonal

So- I know there's a super-hyper-mega thread elsewhere, but I'm gonna make a new post anyways.

I'm mulling this for PC. I re-installed Diablo II on the weekend and still love it, but it's ageing and I ache for something new (and can't count how many times I went through it).

Is it any good, overall? Does the removal of auction houses improve the game's prospects (not sure if I'll multiplayer it much- but worth a thought)?

Whaddaya say?

I know that conventional thinking is "Get Torchlight II"- I'm considering that too, but what do people think of DIII after a year's playing?

Cheers

the d


----------



## ferret

I think it's not till May with the release of the xpac. Still a lot of details about how the loot system will change as a result, but I've heard good things about how the console editions were changed to have "less overall loot, more good loot"


----------



## thedonal

I'd consider the hex box version, but it works so well with a mouse, I'd miss that...

Cheers for the answer!


----------



## Qweklain

Don't get Torchlight 2 (it's amazing, but is dying off). If you loved D2 like most of us, wait for Grim Dawn when it comes out.

It is created by the makers of Titan Quest which I enjoyed more than D2. It's going to be sweet and a dark-styled atmosphere.


----------



## SpaseMoonkey

Well I've beat Diablo III I want to say somewhere in the ballpark of 4 times. 3 times on PC and once on PS3. 

I love the mouse/keyboard on the pc, as well it give it the classic feeling. I'm glad the auction house is leaving. I honestly think that helped me and my friend kill the game off for us in a week. Get some gold gain a few levels, one person holds the game the other grabs gear, rinse/repeat. I think the quickest time was under 6 hours for a fresh run. 

PS3, I gave it a chance considering my friends are like hey I don't own a gaming pc lets all grab it for that. Needless to say, they didn't I ended up beating it solo. Then almost a 2nd time on Nightmare/Master 2, with strangers. I was waiting for it to feel bad due to a controller. I actually think it made it more fun. Just sit back and kick some butt! Reminds me more of playing the Untold Legends series on PSP and PS3. It had a good control very responsive. Only issue I had was doors, since the action button is also the main attack button. But after a few times walking through the door you learn to move away from it and go on with the killing.

Overall it's a decent game. Just I expected more considering the wait. But then again StarCraft 2 was pretty crappy for me as well. Might have something to do with Battle.net changing and Activision buying them out.


----------



## FireInside

Sorry for the off topic but some of you might find this to be kinda cool...

Back in March I bought my Axe Fx Ultra used form a guy that composes music for Blizzard Entertainment. He told me he actually used my Ultra on Diablo III and some other games. Pretty awesome. 

Oh, and if anyone is wondering he was selling the Ultra to get a Kemper.


----------



## texshred777

I've just recently started playing Diablo 3 with friends on the xbox. Friend works for Blizzard so gets all their stuff free. 

It's decent. I wouldn't spend my money for it, and I wouldn't play it at the house by myself. So far, besides it being fun for a group I'm not impressed.

I don't consider myself a graphics whore, but this game looks pretty rough. Not only the in-game graphics, but menus. The models/pics of characters in menu screens are pixelated and rather dated. The in game graphics looks like a higher resolution WoW to me, and my character is TINY on screen. 

Yes, we are playing on an HD TV, and yes we're using an HDMI cable. 

The controls are just fine, though. I can't say there's any issues there.


----------



## Jakke

The expansion looks interesting, especially for those who've been wanting a Paladin:
Reaper of Souls


----------



## myrtorp

A while back I got a mail from Blizzard saying my account was banned for hacking and botting or similar. Thing is I havent been playing for more than 6 months, maybe not even this year! Maybe my account was hacked? All my characters and stuff is deleted.

So bottom line, Buy new game or never play again. 

Good thing i wasnt overly joyed with this game, i mean it was fun but still imagine this happening to a hard core player who loves Diablo.


Edit: I can also add i havent checked if my stuff is actually gone since i uninstalled a while back


----------



## ferret

Very likely it was a spam mail. In the case of it being a true notification from Blizzard however, you should be able to call them and get it fixed.

My junk mail email that I use for sites I don't trust or only need to use briefly gets tons of fake Diablo 3 ban notices.


----------



## misingonestring

Yeah I used get lots and lots of spam emails about Diablo III even though I only played the demo.

I used to get them for World of Warcraft despite the fact that I've never touched that game ever.


----------



## thedonal

Sheesh- this game takes a bit of installing, doesn't it! Still going, 30mins in and still only at 30%!

I'd have been right effed off if I'd got it at launch, spent an age installing to have all those server problems too!

Still- looking forward to it...


----------



## ferret

It should let you start playing long before the full download completes. It should grab the art assets needed for the start of the game first, and will keep downloading the rest as you play.


----------



## thedonal

Indeed. It allowed me to do other stuff- I rediscovered patience as it downloaded!

Thoroughly enjoying it so far. Got a slightly different vibe to the previous games, but it's still a Diablo game.

Some great humour too. The mad farmer with the dead wife had me laughing out loud.. "She's nodded off again".


----------



## Jakke

New huge patch with a lot of reworked stuff (in anticipation of Reaper of Souls). After playing about an hour with a new character, I have to say that Blizzard seems to have outdone themselves *slow-clap*

Especially the updated travel was really cool when I stumbled upon it.. The only thing I'd wish currently that they'd fix is that they have removed the item label on dropped gold. They should at least make it a on/off feature.

*EDIT* Seems like the drop rate is set to a much more useable level now as well, by the time that I had killed Leoric, I had also found two new legendaries.


----------



## AxeHappy

Than mayhaps, I shall bother to install it when I get my Laptop.


----------



## Rock4ever

Jakke said:


> New huge patch with a lot of reworked stuff (in anticipation of Reaper of Souls). After playing about an hour with a new character, I have to say that Blizzard seems to have outdone themselves *slow-clap*
> 
> Especially the updated travel was really cool when I stumbled upon it.. The only thing I'd wish currently that they'd fix is that they have removed the item label on dropped gold. They should at least make it a on/off feature.
> 
> *EDIT* Seems like the drop rate is set to a much more useable level now as well, by the time that I had killed Leoric, I had also found two new legendaries.



+1!

I dusted this game off and played an hour or so on my level 47 demon hunter. During the time I was able to kill a treasure goblin and the sub boss before Azmodan, along with some rare enemies. Both bosses dropped at least 6 pieces of "yellow" quality loot and they were all leaps and bounds above what I had equipped, even though I purchased that stuff on the AH in my last play session. Just about every slot received a significant upgrade.

I also scored a legendary quality quiver that upped my damage rating by roughly 800, which was an increase of 33% when I got it! When I finished my damage rating increased from approximately 2k to about 4400. 

Tooltips on loot also now display % differences in damage, healing and toughness. Which makes deciding to keep a piece much easier than before.


----------



## Jakke

There is apparently now a mechanic for "smart rolls", with which it's much more probable you get loot useful to your class.


----------



## Preacher

is ROS out yet? My 60 Monk and Warrior need a Paladin companion and I'm bored of dying in ML10 with them


----------



## Jakke

it's going to be released the 25:th of March, I believe. Either that or the 26:th


----------



## thedonal

Quite enjoying loot drops in the new patch.

And the xp bonus on the community event is helping a lot too- gone from level 51 to Paragon level 12 in 3 days. 

Though- even on Expert mode- it does seem rather difficult to be killed now, except by the toughest monsters. Is this an event thing, or just the rare armour drops putting my resists through the roof?


----------



## MFB

Picked this up from work today for $20 because I got sick of waiting for it on PS4 and the 360 version is still $60; so it made the most sense.

Any advice for someone who hasn't played since D1 and likes to do all types of combat? I'm not big on tank style, rush in with two weapons and kill everything but hanging back and attacking long range gets kind of boring so something that can start from one and handle itself at the other.


----------



## thedonal

Playing as the wizard, you get both options- there are ranged attacks and you can fight up close.

Now I'm quite well skilled, I quite like waiting until I'm surrounded, then dropping a radiused attack (frost nova, mainly) for effect and hammering them with primary and secondary- trying to get the 'one blow' bonuses.

I do find that I fall back on the same things though- mainly lightning on primary and frozen orb on secondary, with storm armour. occasionally vary this to avoid boredom, but these seem the most effective, with Archon as a backup on nasty bosses.

haven't played the other character classes yet though, as I'm just hammering the wizard.


----------



## Jakke

thedonal said:


> Though- even on Expert mode- it does seem rather difficult to be killed now, except by the toughest monsters. Is this an event thing, or just the rare armour drops putting my resists through the roof?



I think it's due to the droprate, I usually game with an average of about 2-3 legendaries on my character at any given time. You can probably do what I've done, which is to just increase the difficulty to find that sweet spot. I'm on master right now with my lvl 60 (18 paragon) witch doctor, but I'm thinking of trying a few torment levels too.



MFB said:


> Any advice for someone who hasn't played since D1 and likes to do all types of combat? I'm not big on tank style, rush in with two weapons and kill everything but hanging back and attacking long range gets kind of boring so something that can start from one and handle itself at the other.



I can warmly recommend my current two favourites, the witch doctor and the monk. The witch doctor has some excellent nuke abilities, and the monk is great for crowd control and fast combat.


----------



## MFB

Hm, monk sounds like it'd be good for me then. I have a bad habit of finding myself in group combat and don't like to waste time taking down enemies.

I'll have to compare between Wizard and Monk from what I've heard from everyone I've asked. Luckily I've got two weeks before I think about touching it because of finals so I'm not too worried about deciding immediately.


----------



## thedonal

Jakke said:


> I think it's due to the droprate, I usually game with an average of about 2-3 legendaries on my character at any given time. You can probably do what I've done, which is to just increase the difficulty to find that sweet spot. I'm on master right now with my lvl 60 (18 paragon) witch doctor, but I'm thinking of trying a few torment levels too.
> 
> 
> 
> I can warmly recommend my current two favourites, the witch doctor and the monk. The witch doctor has some excellent nuke abilities, and the monk is great for crowd control and fast combat.


 
Yeah- I guessed it would be. I very swiftly turned up to hard, but will give Expert a go. It's nice feeling super-powerful for a bit, but the challenge just falls out of it.

I may just start again with a different character class for variety tho... Do my level grinding properly this time...


----------



## Jakke

I did give it a go at Torment I with a new barb, and I have to say that it was quite challenging. I think I may keep the difficulty here at its lowest.


----------



## Preacher

so I got a DH to 60 in record time (8ish hours?) running it from start to finish in a public 4 player game on master. decided to see if I can beat that. Running a Wizard on Torment 2, I have just got the crown in act 1 (not killed the skeleton king yet) and I am level 23 :s


----------



## Jakke

Trying out the Crusader, and it's pretty fun thus far (lvl 14). I'd say that his coolest aspect thus far is his equipment, very medieval and knighty with a gothic twist.


----------



## Phrygian

I am not a big fan of Reaper of Souls being $15 more expensive in europe than the US.


----------



## metaljohn

Just started playing on the Xbox 360 yesterday. Having beat the game on PC already, I like control on the 360 so much more. It just feels so smooth and seamless.

Does anyone know when Reaper Of Souls might be released on consoles?


----------



## mikernaut

Leveling seems to be going way too quick in the new act. Already at 64 and didn't feel like I played that long. Be at 70 in no time. 

Then started a Crusader and I'm loving it. The horse is soo crazy. I can see that being a pain later keeping up with people in pub games.


----------



## thedonal

There's been some sort of 'community even' box on my screen for the last few weeks giving a 50% XP boost- this made a huge difference to levelling for me. Went from level 51 to 60 Paragon 12 in a few days...


----------



## mikernaut

This is without the boost. It ended on Sunday. ACT 5 just seems to being going really fast for leveling up compared to the other acts.


----------



## ShadowAMD

So is graper of souls worth the £30.00 english money?


----------



## asher

Preacher said:


> so I got a DH to 60 in record time (8ish hours?) running it from start to finish in a public 4 player game on master. decided to see if I can beat that. Running a Wizard on Torment 2, I have just got the crown in act 1 (not killed the skeleton king yet) and I am level 23 :s



Yeah, in groups on Master/Torment 1/2 you level crazy fast. Me, a friend, and a third guy who just got D3 (Monk/Barb/DH respectively) all started new characters - we were nearly 30 when we hit Leoric, and we're nearly 40 after spider cave/Kazra den. Just stepped out onto the upper steppes to look for the manor court.


----------



## Jakke

Spoiler



Holy crap! That scene when breaching the gates of Pandemonium was insanely cool



Also, I can just say that the final confrontation was rendered a lot less dramatic by Malthael having piranhas clinging to his face


----------



## ShadowAMD

Well I bought it, err that was short and sweet. Not £30.00 worth of gameplay there..


----------



## MFB

Got my game fired up today, ended up rolling with a Monk for fast, two handed crowd control. He handles really well and I've got some decent gear in Act 1 alone to keep me going strong, along with his own abilities/runes on top of that


----------



## Decreate

Got my Crusader up to level 70 a couple of days ago, then my display card decided it had had enough and now whenever I try to run any game it would shut down my display after about 10mins....


----------



## UnderTheSign

Sooo anyone still play this? Just got D3+RoS on sale and decided to give it a go. Just wrapped up act 1 on a barbarian with a friend, solo witch doctor and had another buddy boost me to 70 on a seasonal char. 
Considering I've been playing Torchlight II for a while this is a nice change, you can see the similarities but I enjoy D3s style a lot more.


----------



## MFB

I actually popped this in the other night to kill some time with my Crusader. Wasn't nearly as riveting the third time around but I think it's because my character was so far along and I was just collecting bounties. I might do a re-roll with something less melee-y, since so far I've only done Crusader/Monk.


----------



## asher

I'm back in Guild Wars 2


----------



## UnderTheSign

asher said:


> I'm back in Guild Wars 2


I still have to get that but with my WoW sub renewed a while ago... Don't see it happening anytime soon


----------



## AxeHappy

I still play sometimes. Hoping the new patch makes it possible to play with more than one build on higher levels. It's boring as .... seeing everybody with the same legendaries/sets.


----------



## BlackMastodon

^Yeah basically how I feel about it. When the new seasons tarted my buddy who I used to play with told me to jump on and start a new seasonal character and I just asked myself why? Why bother going through the same exact thing every season trying to get new gear, so I can put it on my non-seasonal characters....and then start new seasonal characters that don't use that gear and want more, newer gear?

F**k that carrot and stick bullsh*t if you ask me.


----------



## AxeHappy

I used the season as a chance to build a character I hadn't done before, a monk, but after getting a hundred or so Paragon levels it was more of a chore to play than anything. Hoping for the right loot to finally spawn so I could do better. Bleh. 

They need to release an expansion with some new plot or something.


----------



## metaljohn

Played a few characters for the first time since Sept. Thanks to some of the changes to certain sets, I was able to bump my Zuni/Jade Witch Doctor (ridiculous amount of Fetishes!) from T3 to T6 with my previous gear. Of course, my Firebird Wizard and Marauder Demon Hunter fare much better.

I may play semi regularly again.


----------



## Scrubface05

I've started playing again too, started a seasonal WH and pumped up my normal DH. 

Definitely could use some more seasonal players lol
scrubface#1201


----------



## Bigredjm15

I'm always looking for more people to play with: add me and talk guitars and killing mobs!

Bigredjm15#1432


----------



## Phrygian

Just getting into the seasonal game, I'm up for some playing! Frygisk#1610


----------



## metaljohn

I started a new Demon Hunter on Seasons a few days ago. I'll probably only play a few days a week.


----------



## tacotiklah

I just started doing a Demon Hunter (up to lvl 70, paragon 16), and a Monk (level 50) here on season 3. I dig the extra goblin types and some of the new legendaries are pretty legit. I just found some bracers that add 1000% to my thorns damage for my monk. 

My monks all "fite mi irl bro!"


----------



## Scrubface05

My 6 piece makes my DH do 15% more damage for every discipline he has.
On top of my 100% extra damage from focus/restraint.
On top of my 35% multistrike damage
On top of my MS hits twice on targets <58% health
With 41 discipline
And I'm not even doing the amount of damage I can lol, my friends MS hit for over 1b. Mine are ~350 mill


----------



## tacotiklah

You know, I was playing as the DH and I was just not feeling it. What kind of build do you have running for it?


----------



## metaljohn

I was trying to make another Firebird Wizard this season, but I wasn't finding any pieces of the set. I ended up finding the full Delsere's Magnum Opus set, the last piece of which I got today. As soon as I got the last piece, I found 3 more Firebird pieces and a Cinder Coat.

Just my luck lol. That being said, I'm actually having a lot of fun with the Delsere's set. I'm also doing way more damage with it than I ever did with my FB Wiz.


----------



## tacotiklah

I got up to over level 100 paragon with my crusader. I have 4/6 of the Roland's Legacy set. I am now doing about 40-50 million in damage every time I use shield bash. I also have a few nice legendary gems I'm rocking as well. I seriously love Mirinae, Teardrop of the Starweaver, Wreath of Lightning, and Pain Enhancer all in the same character. I do need to really level them up though. I don't think any of them are higher than level 7 yet.

But the amount of damage I can do per minute is just nuts. I'm gonna roll a Barbarian and see if whirlwind with all of that stuff can make an even further dent.


----------



## thedonal

Well. I be well on my Paragon ascension now. Really hitting D3 at the moment. 

Wizard on Paragon 76 now with 4 Tal Rasha pieces. Those extra meteor strikes cause mayhem! Proply enjoying it all now and looking forward to the new patch.

The rifts and greater rifts are loads of fun...


----------



## metaljohn

Has anyone seen the preview for the new patch coming out? Looks like it's gonna be a major game changer.


----------



## Bigredjm15

New patch is out and it is amazing. Really adds depth to the game. The new map is how D3 should have been all along


----------



## metaljohn

The new patch is badass. I've started a new DH for a Natalya build.

I hope the ridiculous amount of goblins persist after the start of the season. I'm finding at least 20 every run through of bounties, not including the new Bandit shrines.


----------



## tacotiklah

Well since nobody in the US can create a new seasonal character until 5pm pacific time, I went ahead and messed around with my wastes barb to see some of the new features. The kanai cube is pretty awesome (free ring of grandeur and the furnace bonuses anyone?  ) and I like some of the new added quests that they threw in. Also, some of the challenges are pretty intense. One achievement is getting to greater rift 60 solo with no set item bonuses at all.


----------



## Lax

I'm playing on EU, my DH is very violent with the new items for UE fire multishot build 
I'm lvl 30 season now too with a monk


----------



## tacotiklah

Because of how much I love the wastes set, I rolled a barb for this season. I dig the perks for completing the challenges this season. New custom portrait and my own pet. Dog. Thing. 

But the real game changer this season is Kanai's cube. Having bonuses from 3 legendary items on at all times? Hell yeah!


----------



## MFB

I forgot there was a huge update for the PC, which I'm installing now. It's halfway through and still has like, 10.5GBs to go 

I've done a Crusader and Monk on the PS4, so I think this time I'll roll Barb. Once I get my XBone I'll probably pick up the Ultimate Evil Edition again since I do love the game, and redo some stuff. I prefer this style game of loot-hording than Borderlands which gives me more a sense of burden during replays than joy.


----------



## AxeHappy

I'm running a Daemon Hunter for this season.


----------



## tacotiklah

Just imagine though...

- The +50% damage to elites bonus from the Furnace on
- One less item from a set required from Ring of Royal Grandeur
- Reduced cost of fire skills from Cindercoat or Indestructable items from Spaulders of Zakara

All on at the same time without needing to actually equip those items. The sheer thought of that makes me so friggin' happy. Seriously, the Kanai cube is beast. DDD


----------



## Steinmetzify

Never tried Diablo. Decent enough on PS4 or skip it?


----------



## tacotiklah

Right now PC is the best platform as the console versions don't have seasons mode. You get awesome legenday items that are exclusive to each season. This season is probably the best one yet.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Nowhere near powerful enough of a PC to run something like this...thanks for the info.


----------



## MFB

steinmetzify said:


> Never tried Diablo. Decent enough on PS4 or skip it?



I played it on PS4 to a fairly sickening degree. I loved it on there and I honestly didn't mind not having the Season characters. The ability to play it without being connected online was great, and it was super responsive; plus it looked just as good on there as it does on my PC. 

Plus, for $40 you get the regular Diablo 3 + Reaper of Souls


----------



## Bigredjm15

I'm loving combining furnace, hexing pants of yahn, and convention of the elements on my wastes barb... its damage like no other. Highest grift i was able to do was around 46, and I just cleared 51 today lol. They did nerf the amount of goblins/bandit shrines I saw.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Grabbed it and dig it. Haven't played a straight dungeon crawl in a long time. Looks good and plays well. Fun game.


----------



## tacotiklah

^^ run skull grasp in kanai's cube and watch the damage sky rocket even further. 


So I finally got Scourge into the cube. It's so satisfying to see when it finally procs and decimates everything trying to melee against me. With the barb's whirlwind, I get to see it proc pretty often too. I also found my first major set item of the season, which is IK's armor.


----------



## tacotiklah

So my build became so nuts in terms of damage with just a few correct pieces of gear, both on me and in kanai's cube, that I actually had to go and make a video of it.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Jesus. Pretty sure I saw a 23 MILLION hit right there in the beginning. 

I'm lucky to get 8k per hit. Damn I have a long ass way to go....

Build looks sick. I can't wait to find some of this stuff.


----------



## MFB

Once you get higher up, you do some CRAZY damage. I'm not sure what the highest I've ever done with my Crusader was, but I've seen double-digit millions for crit hits.

Just wrapped up the Leoric quest with Guts the Barbarian, got a gnarly Legendary sword and bracers from him. One quest down, a bunch more to go.


----------



## tacotiklah

I'm gonna make a part two of this now that I have even better stuff. I only have like 220,000 hit points, but I'm making Torment II difficulty my bitch with my current build.
If/when I get around to recording more of this build, I'll post it.

Also, my season 3 crusader had a shield bash damage rating of about 123,000,000. I've seen some builds get up into the billions.



Edit: Okee, here's a more updated look at this build. I've added stuff like more Immortal King set items, thus letting me have Call of the Ancients until they actually die. I also have Broken Promises added to Kanai's Cube, so now if I get 5 or more consecutive hits without landing a critical, I get 100% criticals for 5 seconds. Combine that with my Envious Blade that's in the cube as well (100% criticals while at full health) and I get constant high damage. The only real downfall to this build is that it eats through Fury like crazy, so I have to have a lot of different forms of fury generation going on, which kinda hinders my ability to buff my health. Getting a really good smack to the face will knock me out pretty quickly. I blame my lower tier IK chest armor that I found early on and haven't found a better version to replace it with.

Here's the video...


----------



## MFB

Shield bash is where. it's. AT. for the Crusader, like nothing else compares to how much damage you can do. Not to mention it's hilarious as all hell busting into a room and just whipping a shield around Captain America style, and then the hits LIGHT THE DUDES ON FIRE.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Went and checked; they're never gonna do Seasons for the consoles. Said they'd have to be on all the time, and it doesn't fit the mold like PCs do where there are millions of players online all the time seeing who can get up there every year or whatever. 

I'll go thru it on PS4 and if I like it enough I might grab it for PC too....there are a bunch here at the house and one of them has to be able to run it.


----------



## tacotiklah

MFB said:


> Shield bash is where. it's. AT. for the Crusader, like nothing else compares to how much damage you can do. Not to mention it's hilarious as all hell busting into a room and just whipping a shield around Captain America style, and then the hits LIGHT THE DUDES ON FIRE.



Yeah throw on the Roland's set and shield bash everyone right the hell outta the way.


----------



## asher

MFB said:


> Shield bash is where. it's. AT. for the Crusader, like nothing else compares to how much damage you can do. Not to mention it's hilarious as all hell busting into a room and just whipping a shield around Captain America style, and then the hits LIGHT THE DUDES ON FIRE.



Did Bash get buffed in the last patch?

That's not part of the shotgun/shield throw build, is it?

My lightning hammer Crusader was straddling T3/T4 when I stopped playing. There are some mob types that were a huge bitch to kill with that build, because you need to be able to stack hammers and get on top of them - in which case they just melt. Kiting mobs were awful.


----------



## MFB

Couldn't tell you since I did my Crusader on consoles so we had different patches for stuff, and I never looked into making a particular build style, I just kind of came across ones that worked.


----------



## tacotiklah

Honestly, I stumbled across this whack a mole barb build and have just been improving upon it since. I'm still a whore for a wastes build, so I'll probably upgrade to that when I find the set. I was tearing through T6 solo no problem with that build last season.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Beat it down today....opened it up to public and someone joined me and taught me a few things. That game got ravaged....I was doing 8-9k DPS yesterday and as of right now I'm regularly doing 500K. Was a blast....gonna give it a few days and hit the Adventure mode.


----------



## MFB

steinmetzify said:


> Beat it down today....opened it up to public and someone joined me and taught me a few things. That game got ravaged....I was doing 8-9k DPS yesterday and as of right now I'm regularly doing 500K. Was a blast....gonna give it a few days and hit the Adventure mode.



Hardcore can be pretty fun too, although it's an absolute friggin' slaughter (and not in the good way) if you use a Demon Hunter. Those Elites who have the wall ability are your worst nightmare and there's nothing you can do about it. I lost maybe 3 DH's before I just said screw it and rolled Monk.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Nice, I'll check that out too. 

Went barb first, any input for a second build? What's your favorite?


----------



## MFB

steinmetzify said:


> Nice, I'll check that out too.
> 
> Went barb first, any input for a second build? What's your favorite?



Barb is pretty similar to Crusader in how I've approached it so I'll spare recommending you that until later on, I'd say go Monk and get the mix of speed + crowd control in there. I can't remember if I finished my run with him, but he was a blast and just annihilated everything in his path.


----------



## asher

Witch Doctor is SUPER fun just because he's ridiculous. Some good builds in there too.

To me, hardcore isn't worth it because of the number of times you'll need to exit/reload a map because of a bad attribute mix...


----------



## Steinmetzify

Nice, thanks guys. Monk first and if I'm still into it I'll do a witch doctor as well. Appreciated.


----------



## MFB

Got booted like 3 different times between entering the Ancient Temple and trying to get to the Spider Queen. 

Fvck. PC.


----------



## tacotiklah

I've been on Blizzard's case lately because their servers have been kinda nutty. Before this season, I went all through season 3 with no issues at all, so this is kinda weird to me. I'm guessing more unexpected traffic due to the new features? 
At any rate, the last day or so has been okay in terms of connecting. I totally get where people would be just flat out sick of the server issues though.

So I scored all 6 pieces of the Wastes set. Just as I expected, I'm tearing through rifts like crazy and I'm holding my own on T6. Once I upgrade my Taeguk, Bane of the Powerful, and Mirinae gems up enough, I should be gunning for T10 soon enough.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Tried a monk build and got him to 30 and abandoned. Too slow. Got Crusader now, dude is faster and more proactive. Dig it.


----------



## tacotiklah

I think you'll really like the crusader. Between shield bash and blessed hammer, you'll be killing mobs off pretty quick.


----------



## MFB

tacotiklah said:


> I think you'll really like the crusader. Between shield bash and blessed hammer, you'll be killing mobs off pretty quick.



I rolled either Shield Bash with Shatter Shield or Blessed Shield with Shattering Throw (although they're basically the same thing). Along with Iron Skin and Condemn for those close up enemies, you do some serious damage.


----------



## metaljohn

steinmetzify said:


> Jesus. Pretty sure I saw a 23 MILLION hit right there in the beginning.
> 
> I'm lucky to get 8k per hit. Damn I have a long ass way to go....
> 
> Build looks sick. I can't wait to find some of this stuff.



My average crit damage on my Unhallowed Essence Demon Hunter on season 3 was around 350 million. I've never had any other character get close.

I'm doing a Demon Hunter again this season with a Natalya build, but I'll likely switch back to Unhallowed if I don't end up liking it.


----------



## Steinmetzify

I always leave my games open for the public and some guy joined last night running a DH that was just dominating everything. And QUICK too...that might be the next one. I'm digging the Crusader atm, but I just had someone join using a wizard I think...same level as me but shooting twin lasers and destroying everything they touched instantly. Dude was badass.


----------



## MFB

From what I've heard, DH is gnarly when you get to the higher levels, but when you first start out it can be tough (as I've previously mentioned, like doing a Hardcore DH)


----------



## Steinmetzify

Nice...I might give it a shot anyway, it looked killer and dude was murdering everything at lvl 22.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Still jamming this Crusader...had a game this morning that I made public....the people that come in and play while raising difficulty and enemy damage and then just disappear doing their own thing kinda suck. 

I had 3 other people in my party and almost never saw them. I think that's kind of rude...seems to me if you're going to play in a party you should stick together or everyone is just going to have a really rough time.


----------



## tacotiklah

My wastes barb is starting to become godlike. 

Full Bul-Kathos and Wastes sets equipped, Taeguk at lvl 28, Bane of the Powerful and Mirinae at 25 and I threw this awesome ammy into Kanai's Cube that basically makes it to where not only does Arcane not damage me, but actually heals me. For those that remember those annoying as hell arcane lines that elites scatter all over the place, they now heal me for the damage they would've given me. 

I just found Corrupted Ashland, which is one of the most powerful two-handed legendary items in the game. I just need more materials, and I'll throw that in the cube. I'm so close to beating GR 40, that I can taste it... 

I'll record some fun T7 footage here in a second because lulz.


----------



## AxeHappy

Demon Hunters are straight up broken if played properly. If you master vault you are pretty much unkillable after unlocking it and at higher levels with some sets it is ridiculous. There is a reason they are always dominating the leader boards.

I finally got the seekers of light set (while 5 pieces of it and a RRoG from the Cube) equipped and have started doing reasonable damage. It is nice.


----------



## tacotiklah

Barb video as promised. Lemme know what your thoughts/comments are.


----------



## thedonal

Damn! Nice. My wizard is struggling on T3 at the mo- I sacrificed some DPS for sets though- mainly mixing Tal Rasha (3 pieces) with Firebrand (2) and Krell (2).

I don't seem to be getting the drops to complete any above sets yet, but play is a bit sporadic. I'm at Paragon 117 currently.

I often find that regular elites hit me way harder than the rift bosses though- all of the various effects, mainly.


----------



## tacotiklah

Ok guys, I confess...








My cat has been giving me tips on how to play.


----------



## Jake

Actually dusted off my copy of this yesterday after a suggestion to give it another try. I really wasn't enjoyng my first playthrough awhile back as a demon hunter so I decided to play as a barbarian this time and I'm enjoying it a lot more now! I need to get ROS as it wasn't even out when I got the game but for now I'm really liking this type of gameplay. I'll slowly get my level up and then figure out what to do from there


----------



## asher

Y'all should get some games together. Playing with friends > solo > pugs.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Yeah for real...anyone on ps4 feel free. Same name as here.


----------



## metaljohn

Ended up doing Unhallowed again lol


----------



## Steinmetzify

Started doing the bounties with a Crusader....got some cool plans and some decent armor built up. Not all matching pieces yet but I'll finish the level 2 bounties tonight and see what happens. Digging this.

Anybody got any tips for a noob? Where to farm, etc? How to hype up jewels?


----------



## tacotiklah

I leveled up a Gem of Ease to 25 and started fresh with a Wizard. Threw the gem into an ancient Skorn (about 3,900 damage, plus extra bleed damage) and went from 1 to 68 in about an hour.  
I love making fire/disintegrate builds. Now that the cube lets me have envious blade on all the time, I'm getting nearly every hit to proc as a crit. Again, with disintegrate, this makes for beast damage.


----------



## tacotiklah

steinmetzify said:


> Anybody got any tips for a noob? Where to farm, etc? How to hype up jewels?



Farm tips (as of patch 2.3):
-Bounties give you some specific legendaries, such as envious blade (act III), or Mad Monarch's Scepter and Ring of Royal Grandeur (Act I). I'd say that to save yourself some frustration (as I'm quickly learning  ) just farm the bounties for building materials for your Kanai Cube and keep an eye out for any specific legendaries that pop up

-Find Kanai's Cube in the Sescheron Ruins in Act III. Make that one of the very first things you get on adventure mode. The bonuses will make the game so much easier. If set up right with your build, it can be absolutely game breaking.

-Keep an eye out for a legendary ring called Puzzle Ring. One of the "hidden" recipes for the Cube is this item. Just pop it in the cube and hit transmute. You will automatically open "The Vault" where you can get an obscene amount of gold (depending on difficulty level; the harder, the more gold) and a very, very useful legendary gem called Boon of the Hoarder when you kill the demon Greed. Just 3 trips to the vault for me has gotten me about 300,000,000 in gold. For even more insanity, get the legendary gem, equip it in a socket, then raid the vault. This will give you SO much more gold on top of all the vast wealth you'll already receive.

-Use rifts, greater rifts, and blood shards from Kadala to farm for the amazesauce sets. You'll have a much easier time getting them that way than if you were to just do bounty after bounty.

-Unfortunately, there are some sets and legendaries that you can only get in seasons mode on PC. Sorry, dems the breaks man. Worth upgrading your PC to play RoS on though as those items are usually very, very cool and useful. Plus having the chance to unlock exclusive portraits, pennants and even pets gives PC another slight edge if you care about that sort of thing.




Pro tips for n00bs:
- Socket items are your friend. Socketed rings and amulets are basically your significant other in this game. Where a few well placed gems in socketed armor can really help, well leveled legendary gems in socketed rings and amulets can be truly devastating to your enemies and you can't really reach the upper difficulty levels without them. A whirlwind barb without at least a level 25 Taeguk is going to have a very bad time in T6 and higher. 

-Keep an eye out for a legendary gem called "Gem of Ease". Level that thing up to 25 asap! With the unlocked level 25 bonus, it makes any item it's put into have no level requirements at all. Happen to have an extra socketed weapon that does friggin 4k in damage? Put lvl 25 gem of ease into it and watch any new character you create go from level 1 to about 60-ish in about an hour. Build extra characters lightning quick. I tested this last night and it was amazing. I'd never built a wizard up that fast before! 

-Level up your legendary gems by killing Greater Rift bosses before the timer expires. The higher the level of the GR, the higher the success rate of your gem leveling up (they can fail of you keep doing stupidly low levels). All legendary gems unlock a second awesome bonus once they get to level 25. How you use them in your build is up to you, but the rule of thumb is to think of what kind of character you're rocking, then use the gems to really boost what it is that you're doing. 

For example:
A whirlwind barbarian is going to be spamming whirlwind a lot, so it's going to be spending a lot of resources. Taeguk gives an extra .5% damage stack each time you use a spell that uses your primary resource (like whirlwind does), and it stacks up to a certain point depending on what level the gem is. At level 25 and higher, its 2nd bonus is that it also adds .5% armor stacks when you spam a resource spending spell (like whirlwind). So it makes a powerful offense/defense gem all by itself. That's not even including what other gems you could use with it as well on top of that. Insane, huh? 

-If you're building a wizard, archery DH, or witch doctor (basically a non-melee character), definitely have envious blade as the weapon's benefits that you choose in Kanai's cube. Since you'll be in the back and not taking as much damage, the guaranteed 100% crits at full health thing will be devastating. I actually use this with my whirlwind barbarian as well since my health regen is high, and with my Wrath of the Wastes set, I don't actually have to make contact with enemies for the dust devils to still do a ton of damage. Makes the build very, very good.

-In the early levels (unless you're using gem of ease to rush level a character), use rubies in socketed weapons to get some nice damage bonuses to help grind through up to level 70. At the point, switch the rubies for emeralds to boost crit damage. In the beginning crits aren't that important since the base damage of early weapons are so low that multiplying it wouldn't give as much of a benefit as a ruby. This stops being true with the more powerful weapons later on. 

9I keep diamonds in my chest armor to boost resistance to all damage types and the whatever the gem type that benefits my character's base stats (like rubies to boost strength for crusader or barb, emeralds for monk or demon hunter, or topazes for wizard or witch doctor) in socketed pants. I keep a topaz in a socketed helm to make item hunting easier, though having a ruby to boost experience bonus or an amethyst to boost health isn't a bad option either. Kinda depends on what you're trying to do. This works as a pretty good rule of thumb though.

Lemme know if you have any other questions. I've had this game since about 6 months after the original D3 dropped and this is probably the best patch they've released for it thus far. I'm having more fun with this game that I've ever had with it before. Can't wait to see what they do in season 5.


----------



## ferret

I started this season on Saturday with a new crusader. Getting close to level 100 paragon, right now I've got more than enough durability but still need set items and a few legionaries to really racket the damage higher. Can't manage to get any of Roland's for shield bash/sweep hybrid build.


----------



## Steinmetzify

I had that puzzle ring and threw it into the Cube and got into the vault, but it's all gone now....how do you make repeat trips back into it? I went back a few times but it's still always gone....

Was a DOPE tip though.....I went from $2mil up to $12mil in about three minutes lol.

Argh...figured I had to quit and go back in; the Vault is gone. Now I have to find another Puzzle Ring...dammit.


----------



## tacotiklah

Yeah you can only do the vault once per game. And you have to find another puzzle ring. But worth it! Another "hidden" recipe is the Bovine Bardiche. If you find it, just throw it in the cube by itself like you did with the puzzle ring and it will open up a portal to an area that Blizzard insists does not exist. (something, something cow level)


----------



## asher

*used to insist


----------



## thedonal

You know, I've got a huge stack of gems but so very rarely does a socketed bit of jewelry drop, I just cannae use the things.

I got the vault trip very early into upgrading to RoS so I'll have to get my DH and crusader into that trip...

Still. I got a touch more dps recently with a weapon swap and it is making things easier, but it's a slow crawl to progress for me at the mo.


----------



## tacotiklah

Use the Mystic to re-roll one of the attributes of your items so that you can get sockets. It's randomized, so you might have to drop some cash before the socket attribute shows up, but it's worth it.

Oh and if anyone wants to add me on PC, my username is jessicametal#1144. I'm normally a soloist on the game, but I get down on multiplay now and then with the right group.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Can't use Kanai's Cube....maybe I don't have the right gear yet or something? It keeps telling me I'm missing things...


----------



## tacotiklah

steinmetzify said:


> Can't use Kanai's Cube....maybe I don't have the right gear yet or something? It keeps telling me I'm missing things...



The cube tells you what ingredients you're going to need. For instance, you'll need 1 act specific material from every act, plus 5 death's breath and a legendary item with orange text in order to absorb that legendary item's power. One notable exception is pig sticker, apparently you can't absorb the squeal power. Damn.


----------



## tacotiklah

Oh yeah! Finally found "The Furnace". Just need more materials to add it to the cube and really let my Wastes barbarian tear it up. 

For anyone here that has a good character and wants something to make their rift running even more interesting, turn down the game volume and run Beethoven's 5th symphony while you destroy ALL the demons.


----------



## AxeHappy

As if your character wasn't already OP enough!


----------



## tacotiklah

It's getting there! I just need that goddamn RoRG! 



Edit: I finally found a RoRG! I had to create a demon hunter character to get it, but yeah. I did it.


----------



## Steinmetzify

So uh....Whimsydale. 

That was definitely one of the weirdest things I've ever seen in a video game. Did I feel bad about it? Yeah. Did it stop me? .... no it did not.


----------



## ferret

If you think Whimsydale is weird, just wait till a rift randomly gives you a dank dungeon full of unicorns. The disconnect in art makes it terrifying.


----------



## tacotiklah

For sure! It's both cool and horrifying at the same time. 

And that was some epic boss killing in Act 5, ferret! Unhallowed Essence Demon Hunter with a Roland's Crusader is a force to reckon with for sure.


----------



## metaljohn

Has anyone here ever gotten the random "cow rift" before?

It's not the same as the cow level, which is a separate portal that you open. I've gotten the cow rift twice in Season 3. The Jar of Cows event gives hella XP.


----------



## Rock4ever

metaljohn said:


> Has anyone here ever gotten the random "cow rift" before?
> 
> It's not the same as the cow level, which is a separate portal that you open. I've gotten the cow rift twice in Season 3. The Jar of Cows event gives hella XP.



I wound up in Whimseydale once. Got .... for drops and took what felt like over an hour play time.


----------



## metaljohn

Rock4ever said:


> I wound up in Whimseydale once. Got .... for drops and took what felt like over an hour play time.



The Cow Rift is completely random spawn when you open Nephalem Rifts. Unfortunately, both times I got it were with under leveled characters.

edit: I hate Whimseydale/shire. Hilarious to play through, but always has the worst drops.


----------



## tacotiklah

I love when the cows and the whimsydale creatures randomly spawn in nephalem rifts. It's so fun.

So I joined up with a huge clan called Brotherhood of Metal. Lots of really good players in there and I started a monk build. Demon Hunter is very fun for sure. Multishot with Unhallowed Essence and a couple of Natalya pieces for spamming rain of vengeance is soooooooooooo many arrows. 

But my goal with this monk is for a dashing strike build that can destroy Grifts in record time so that I can get some of these almost impossible achievements for the season. Wastes barbs are awesome for clearing rifts, but the dashing strike monk can take out Level 50+ rifts in under like 2 minutes. 
I need that in my life right now.


----------



## AxeHappy

Even seeing a rainbow goblin makes me sigh with regret. ....ty drops and a ....ty portal. Bah.

Although, the vault seems to be dropping a *hell* of a lot more now than it used to. Not even counting the puzzle ring in the cube.


----------



## Andromalia

I'll drop my character here: 
Andra - Community - Diablo III

New friends welcome but I play on EU.


----------



## Steinmetzify

AxeHappy said:


> Even seeing a rainbow goblin makes me sigh with regret. ....ty drops and a ....ty portal. Bah.
> 
> Although, the vault seems to be dropping a *hell* of a lot more now than it used to. Not even counting the puzzle ring in the cube.



Feeling the same after two portals there. Need some other portals to open lol.

Just got a new job that's going to seriously cut into my playtime for the next few months. Contract runs until 12/15, so I'll pretty much be stuck where I am for a bit.


----------



## tacotiklah

Took some work and more than a good deal of effort on my part, but check out why the demon hunter is now my favorite char in this game (Axehappy has seen me in action with her)...


----------



## AxeHappy

They are broke as ..... 

Dylan's (Sixx in Battlenet and Dylski [I believe] on here) Demonhunter 2 shots bosses and guardians. On T7+. 

Broken as ..... 

Not as ridiculous as the 2 monk/2 barb speed running Grifts at level 65. But pretty ridiculous nonetheless.


----------



## tacotiklah

I think that once you tool up right, it just takes a whole lot of grinding grifts to level up your legendary gems. Once I did that, I pretty much 1 shot stuff on T10 solo and fight fairly well in a 4 player game without too much effort. I bet that once I get my Zei, Trapped, and Iceblink gems to around 50+ then I can start pushing some of the higher grifts. In 4 player, I can help out pretty well on grift 55 as is. I'm going nuts trying to keep up with grift 60 though because I wanna get that dang season achievement.


----------



## AxeHappy

I have rolled up a Hardcore Seasonal Wizard, because...different. 

So much more intense playing hardcore. The difficulty is still on normal and normally I am running master on a level 2 character. I have actually had to run away from a fight!


----------



## thedonal

Is there a way of boosting percentage on levelling gems?

Now I'm at 70% chance on some of them, they more frequently fail...

I finally got my first perks from the cube this weekend. Definitely helping. I play DIII infrequently, so progress is kind of slow at the minute..


----------



## AxeHappy

Run higher level rifts.


----------



## tacotiklah

Ring of royal grandeur in the cube is helpful across all classes, as seems to be cindercoat, the furnace, and envious blade. And of course, if you're fond of rift running, then you'd want countess julio's ammy in the cube as well. I hate arcane sentries so much.


----------



## thedonal

AxeHappy said:


> Run higher level rifts.



Cheers!

Up to torment IV today. Seem to be doing well so far..


----------



## tacotiklah

Double bounty caches for this weekend on all platforms! If you were hurting for cube materials, then this is the weekend for you to stock up.


----------



## Steinmetzify

tacotiklah said:


> Double bounty caches for this weekend on all platforms! If you were hurting for cube materials, then this is the weekend for you to stock up.


 
Love you dude!


----------



## metaljohn

Almost reaching the 1 billion crit damage mark on my DH... I just need to drop an ancient Yang's Recurve and a few other ancients to make it.

I'm also going to make a WD and Barb soon.


----------



## Jake

Finally getting somewhere with my Barb, need one more set piece for my leapquake build to be complete, finally getting through torment grifts and slowly grinding my way to a never ending super OP whirlwind build- finally got a piece of the wastes set today, already had the bul kathos swords at least. 

I'm having tons of fun with the limited amount of playtime I get with working so much lately though.


----------



## tacotiklah

I have like two of every character, each with its own build type. Right now I'm working on my meteor shower/firebird wizard and my whirlwind barb. Hands down, my hammer of the ancients barb is my best build. I do speed runs on T10 with that behemoth and managed to beat a level 60 grift on 4 player with her, beat grift 50 solo, and even defeated a tier 40 grift without the bonuses of any major sets. She's well built, that's for sure. Just wish I could get my other characters on her level. 

My witch doctors are probably my most lackluster builds at the moment, mainly just because I'm not used to running WDs. Practice makes perfect, I guess. My clan leader wants me to up my whirlwind barb so we can start taking potshots at the leaderboards and get some bragging rights, so that's why I'm working on him right now.


----------



## metaljohn

I'm running an Acid Cloud Helltooth build on my WD, I'll probably make another to try out the Arachnyr build as well. It's weird. My Unhallowed DH has much higher damage, but the WD seems to just melt through baddies way quicker on the same Torment level.


----------



## tacotiklah

Yeah I went back to my unhallowed DH and I'm tearing up greater rifts. Just knocked out a tier 64 a couple hours ago, and came damn close to beating a 65 earlier. We had it wrapped up, but then a whole mob of elite ghosts came and made my day suck in a hurry. 

But yeah, my build is getting to be pretty baws. I basically solo tier 50 grifts just to pump up gems. If I attempt anything lower than 45 solo, I just one shot everything with my evasive fire. It's actually pretty hilarious.


----------



## FallOfHumanity

I'm just running a decent heal monk. So far I can survive 68s without too much issue. Need to roll a decent hellfire amulet with Near Death Experience, but that hasn't happened yet.


----------



## AxeHappy

In the effort of some variety I have a hardcore witch doctor, that I'm not spending much time with at all (my HC Wizard died at 54...*grumbles*) and rolled up a Barbarian for the season. 

I was planning on going with the Bul Kathos Whirlwind and had been building thusly, but then my previously mentioned friend Dylan had a HoTA barb that was just spanking the hell out of mine. I had a Ancient Gavel drop so I was going to try that, but didn't have enough of the IK set to make it work. 

So...I'm running a IK/Wastes Rend build. Holy. ..... Murder machine. And the gear is *all* sub-optimal. I had a Gelatinous Sire drop and I murdered all the little ....ers with out them moving hardly at all. Admittedly, a low difficulty as I learn the build (T3) but still.


----------



## Bigredjm15

I'm so far really enjoying season 4. WD is pretty beastly. Barb as always is beastly. I can do Grift 50 decently but I don't know how some people are pushing grift 70. I play with AxeHappy. Shout out bro!


----------



## tacotiklah

Yeah I haven't been on in the last week or two because I got Chivalry: Medieval Warfare, plus I've been on a music writing/recording kick. But I get down with AxeHappy on this game too. I love my multishot Demon Hunter as he's so friggin' OP. I was working on getting both my hammerdin sader and sweep sader up to scratch before I took a break. Both are actually pretty nice to have in group grifts.


----------



## Jake

Still working my way up to T6 eventually 

Although once fallout 4 comes out D3 might be on the shelf for awhile, but haven't been getting too much playing time lately because I work odd hours during the week so hopefully ya boy gets promoted and moved back into normal hours 

Besides that my wizard build is kicking all kinds of ass lately


----------



## metaljohn

I finally got a Starmetal Kukri to cube for my Witch Doctors. 

Time to make a Carnevil build to play in groups.


----------



## tacotiklah

Yeah someone found one in a game I was in and just up and gave it to me. Never got around to making use of it since I've put both of my WDs on the backburner. I'm having a lot of fun with my Sader sweep build at the moment.


----------



## tacotiklah

So patch 2.4 on the PTR was discussed at BlizzCon and here's what to expect in it:
Patch 2.4.0 PTR Preview - Diablo III

They finally added more room in the stash for all these new sets. And did you all see the new set bonus for the Legacy of Nightmares set? It's perfect for people like myself that prefer to just use really awesome legendaries instead of 6+ set items. It definitely would make challenges like beating grifts without major set item bonuses a LOT easier. I'm getting ready to jump into the PTR right now to see if it's already live there. I need to see this all for myself firsthand. 


Edit: New patch doesn't go live on PTR until monday, so I haz a sad. On the plus side, I found a site that details out the new features discussed at BlizzCon extensively...
http://www.diablofans.com/news

I'm fangirling so hard at the thought of getting custom wings for beating challenges. I have unlocked a pennant and a pet, but I still don't have any wings because I just didn't get the game soon enough to get it as a pre-order. So the chance to make up for that gives me a serious happy right now.


----------



## tacotiklah

Okay, so for whatever reason the new patch isn't available on PTR right now. But that's okay because I noticed there's now a community event in the PTR going on that gives a +2000% legendary drop rate. No, that isn't a typo. I'm finding legendary items at about 3-4/second. It's friggin insane...


----------



## metaljohn

tacotiklah said:


> Okay, so for whatever reason the new patch isn't available on PTR right now. But that's okay because I noticed there's now a community event in the PTR going on that gives a +2000% legendary drop rate. No, that isn't a typo. I'm finding legendary items at about 3-4/second. It's friggin insane...



What exactly is the PTR and how do you use it?


----------



## tacotiklah

On the battle.net client before you click on the "play" button, there's a drop down menu above it where you can select if you're from the Americas, Europe, or Asia. Well there's also a selection there for PTR (Public Test Realm). It's subject to lots of changes all the time, and you can run into weird, buggy things and what not. Essentially, it's as the name implies, an open public test area for mechanics of the game. Lots of the big DIII youtubers like QuinC use the realm to stress test the hell out of the mechanics of a new patch to help make the game more stable for the regular realms. 

Speaking of QuinC, he's the guy that was able to beat level 60+ grifts in under two minutes due to using goldwrap with boon of the hoarder to become practically invincible. His work is what lead to blizzard removing gold drops from Grifts entirely. 

Since the new patch drops for the regular servers in december, they're about to release it very soon on the PTR (rumored to be this week) so that the new items can be properly acquired tested with other items to help figure out the best likely builds for the upcoming season.


Edit:
Patch 2.4 is now on the PTR! 
10/10 going for an Invoker crusader build. I used to make "thornadin" builds in Diablo 2, so being able to make a good, viable on in D3:RoS is like a dream come true. Also, with the new patch, it looks like you can make a Steed Charge build with some of the new (and old, but redesigned) items. If so, I'm mowing down demons left and right with my ride. 

Here's all the patch notes:
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/199...um=internal&utm_content=external-sso#comments


----------



## tacotiklah

I think I'm gonna step away from the PTR for a while. Not because of anything regarding the new changes (in fact, they're amazing!), but because of the constant errors whenever I try to log in. They could make a million and one fantastic changes to the game and none of that would matter to me since I can't even log in to try it out.

I did get lucky enough to play for a couple of hours here and there, but for the most part I just there looking at the "retrieving hero list" screen for 15 minutes before realizing that yet again I've been had. I feel like being on the butt end of a "how to keep an idiot busy" joke perpetually.

I will say that based on the little time I did spend on there, the new changes to the Invoker set is massive. Remember the skill Consecration? You know, the one that "merely" healed you? Add the bed of nails rune, and rock the Inviolable Faith flail in Kanai's cube (remember that the bonus of the flail is that consecration is cast under you, AND each of your allies). Congrats, in a 4 player game you can now cover the entire screen with beds of nails that does 100% of your thorns damage per second. I was melting enemies left and right with it, while simultaneously being the party healer. It was glorious.

Edit:
The call and allure of the revamped Legacy of Nightmares along with the rumors of crusaders beating a level 120 Grift (yeah, you read that right  ) overpowered my good senses and I kept trying to get in a game. Finally succeeded and built a Blessed Shield crusader of my own. I recall way back earlier in this thread someone mentioning having a friend who had a crusader build that reminded them of Captain America. That's exactly what this build is about, and with all the new items that buff it, it truly does become a Diablo III version of Captain America. Also, with the Legacy of Nightmares 2 piece ring set (Litany of the Undaunted and The Wailing Host) prior to the slated nerfing it is going to receive (for obvious reasons), it adds 800% weapon damage and 4% damage reduction for EACH ancient item you have equipped. This includes ancient versions of the rings. So 800 times a maximum of 13 possible ancient items gives you a damage boost of 10,400% weapon damage and 52% damage reduction. Add in the new legendary text for Aquila Curiass, which adds another 50% damage reduction as long as you have more than 75% of your primary resource left and you basically take no damage.

But check out the critical hit damage on Saxtris here:







That's right... 372 BILLION damage with just a single hit! Video of it in action (11:25 timestamp) along with me completing greater riff 77 right here:


----------



## metaljohn

After spending some time in the PTR, I can safely say that a Marauder and a Shadow/Marauder hybrid build will be my choices for Season 5.

I might make a few builds around the LoN set. I'll wait until they nerf it to test how solid build can be.


----------



## tacotiklah

Right now, a blessed shield Crusader with LoN simply wrecks the hell out of everything. 
I'm with a few other people that are trying to get the blizz team to add dual-wielding melee weapons as another 6piece benefit. Maybe an additional fan of knives buff. 

But having an assassin-type Demon Hunter build would be baws af.


----------



## tacotiklah

Aaaaaand season 5 is now live on the PTR.


----------



## tacotiklah

A few days in and already botters and cheats have topped most of the leaderboards. I feel like this game is quickly becoming something that I really should stop playing. New patch looks awesome, but I'm seeing people brazenly post about downloading hacks to where the game plays itself while they sleep. Wtf is even the point of playing the game?

Blizzard, how the might have fallen...


----------



## asher

If you like playing, play?

At least the botters aren't destroying the game's economy, since there's no AH.


----------



## metaljohn

Looks like I'm gonna have to steer clear of the PTR. Since Season 5 went live, my game will randomly freeze after playing a few hours (with no lag leading up to that) and I'm not able to do anything. I can't exit the window, I can't ctrl+alt+delete, nothing. I have to shut my computer off manually to exit the game.

It's really weird.


----------



## tacotiklah

I picked the game back up after kinda sitting it out for a bit and guise...

I made it. I made the top 1,000 in the PTR for seasonal achievements:








I can haz cookie naow? 


11/28 edit:

I just one upped that with something even better. Came VERY close to breaking the top 500 barbarian builds:








Most of them are running Might of the Earth set with a couple of Immortal King pieces and doing boulder toss ad nauseam. I'm running the nerfed to hell Legacy of Nightmares ring set and I have an uber crazy fast frenzy barb build. Does 2.99 attacks/second. Visuals can't even keep up with how fast I'm hitting enemies.
I now formally request ALLLLLL the cookies.


----------



## metaljohn

I pretty much only play DH, WD and Wiz (might try Firebirds next season, along with multiple DH builds), but I think I found the WD build to fit my playstyle... which is lazy


----------



## tacotiklah

Oh yeah, season 5 goes live tomorrow at 5pm pacific time. Who's gonna be rifting this season?


----------



## asher

I might actually check it out with my friend when the big patch hits.


----------



## AxeHappy

Wizard and Witch Doctor are the only to classes I haven't really done, so probably one of those 2.


----------



## tacotiklah

Well patch 2.4 is live right now. So if you have non-seasonal characters, you can access the new content with them right now. As a heads up, it seems that a recent hotfix (pc version afaik) inadvertently broke carnevil for the witch doctor, with people reporting that their fetishes aren't firing darts like they're supposed to. Sucks too, because LoN Carn is one of the top witch doctor builds right now.


----------



## ferret

I mostly did crusader for season 4, with a little witch doctor. Didn't go all that far in the end cause I tend to feel I've "seen what I came to see" after a while.

Might run a wizard this time.


----------



## asher

tacotiklah said:


> Well patch 2.4 is live right now. So if you have non-seasonal characters, you can access the new content with them right now. As a heads up, it seems that a recent hotfix (pc version afaik) inadvertently broke carnevil for the witch doctor, with people reporting that their fetishes aren't firing darts like they're supposed to. Sucks too, because LoN Carn is one of the top witch doctor builds right now.



Oh, oops. Need to stop grinding sPVP in GW2 soon then


----------



## tacotiklah

So I was just having a bit of fun with some new in-game friends and I completely reorganized my multishot demon hunter into a melee one. Spent a few hours prior leveling up legendary gems for the build and using my high level legendary gems from the UE build for the new Caldesann's recipe for dex stat boosts. 
I helped them with a T10 vault run and then we started doing grifts. They hadn't gotten to see a melee demon hunter in action yet as they haven't found any pieces of the revamped shadows set.

We're on a 4 person lvl 50 grift and we get to the boss Sand Shifter. To see how powerful the impale skill is with the new set, they all hold back and let me 1v1 this boss. First impale takes boss hp down 1/4 of the bar. Next one drops it by 3/4 and kills him. We're talking over 100 BILLION damage in one hit. It was completely insane. 

Season 5 is gonna rock so hard. I'm pumped!


----------



## metaljohn

I'll be grinding my new DH as soon as I get home from work.

edit: okay I lied, I'm gonna do my tax return first lol


----------



## tacotiklah

Rolled a hardcore DH and died right when I got to level 65.   

Rolled a regular core impale DH and have all of shadow set. I'm getting 25-50B crits with impale. It's to the point where when I'm partied up with some friends, they make a game to see how many hits it takes for me to kill the rift guardian. They don't even attack the rift guardian, they just let me do it. Two hits is the average, though I've gotten one shots before. 

Did an Uber run with friends and literally one shotted uber siegebreaker. One friend thought the game was bugged and insta-killed him by mistake. Had to explain the power of my daggers to him.


----------



## AxeHappy

I started with a monk, but got bored quickly while levelling (seriously...can we just start at level 70 for seasons?) and rolled up a DH to run an impale build. Then I read Jess' posts. This. This will be fun.


----------



## metaljohn

I keep seeing posts about people already being several hundred paragon levels in already (on reddit). I played for about 4 hours on Friday and barely got to lvl 43 (not paragon). .... be cray.


----------



## ferret

Someone spill or link me the details on this magic DH impale voodoo.


----------



## tacotiklah

The new, revamped shadows set has some very smexy bonuses. 2p bonus gives a +600% weapon damage to melee attacks. 4p gives you all shadow power runs and they last forever. But the real treat (and sheer madness) is that the 6p bonus gives a +40,000% weapon dmg boost to impale. No, that isn't a type. I am oneshotting rift guardians in greater rift levels 47ish in 4 player games. 

Even crazier (and flying lower under the radar) is some of the newer items for dh also boost fan of knives. Lord Greenspan's dagger stacks up to 100% dmg per second for a max of 30 seconds. Use the pinpoint accuracy rune and that boosts FoK base damage up to 1800%. So you have up to a max of 4800% weapon damage (area of effect damage at that) with one press of a button.

How to get in on this insanity you ask? Roll a dh, level to 70 to get 2 pieces of the set mailed to you (called haedrigs bag, just right click to open it), kill Zoltan Kulle on Torment 2 for another 2 pieces, and finally, beat a lvl 20 grift solo for the last pieces. You don't even need to farm for them. Even the 2p bonus is a very nice boost.




metaljohn said:


> I keep seeing posts about people already being several hundred paragon levels in already (on reddit). I played for about 4 hours on Friday and barely got to lvl 43 (not paragon). .... be cray.



I'm a paragon 345 right now. Would be higher, but I'm nice and powerleveling up people. So I spend more time in lower torment levels than I probably should. 

Also, just rolled a Legacy of Nightmares based Locust witch doctor build. Got several random ancients thrown on it with hopes to get more useful ones on it later. I'm gonna use this build to farm legendary gems levels and gr keys. I need all the caldesann's despair bonuses I can get for my main DH.


----------



## AxeHappy

tacotiklah said:


> I'm a paragon 345 right now. Would be higher, but I'm nice and powerleveling up people. So I spend more time in lower torment levels than I probably should.
> 
> Also, just rolled a Legacy of Nightmares based Locust witch doctor build. Got several random ancients thrown on it with hopes to get more useful ones on it later. I'm gonna use this build to farm legendary gems levels and gr keys. I need all the caldesann's despair bonuses I can get for my main DH.



In the space of 3 rifts, Jess' Witch Doctor went from being .... all useless, to vastly more powerful then me. Jerk.


----------



## ferret

Jess powerlevel me a DH tonight


----------



## metaljohn

I really want to play the Searing Locust WD build. Mostly because I'm lazy af


----------



## tacotiklah

Yeah, I'm one of those nice players that powerlevels people up. I'm up to paragon 421 (I'm a minute late, I know.  ) and my impale DH can clear GR 50 solo and help clear 55s with 4 players. I'm hitting 50-100B crits and I know I can go even higher once I start getting ancients of my shadow set and leveling up gems to 50 for the caldesann's bonuses on them. I plan to get a caldesann's on my quiver before the night is out because leveling a gem up to 30 is a cakewalk this season. Do one vault run and you have enough gold to empower rifts and get your gems to 30 for a while.

Also, any other sso peeps that are running a toon this season are welcome to add me ( jessicametal#1144 ) for some powerleveling and laughs. I like to have fun while I play and by joining with chat communities in game this season, my friend's list has quadrupled. Seems people really like having me around to 1-2 shot rift guardians.


----------



## metaljohn

Everytime I play in groups, my inventory and vendor/cube windows stop popping up after the first rift. So until I get that issue sorted out, I'll be playing solo unfortunately.


----------



## gnoll

Is the new Legacy of Nightmares any good? If it is (good meaning on par with the sets) I might really be interested in playing some this patch!

Will probably at least check it out either way tho...


----------



## tacotiklah

LoN is very good with a Carnevil witch doctor build. Having 15+ midgets shooting very powerful darts and stabbing everything that moves can clear out grifts in a hurry.


----------



## gnoll

Sounds cool, I guess it should be useable for other classes too then? Would be fun to try some non-set barbarian builds...


----------



## tacotiklah

Oh yeah, they're usable, but usually not "viable". Meaning you're not gonna be pushing grifts with them. More like, clear TX rifts and farming things like death's breaths/grift keys/etc with them.

But if you're looking for a good LoN build idea for a barbarian, make a LoN frenzy build. I had one on the PTR after they nerfed LoN and still cleared a lvl 55 grift solo with it. I was proud of that build.


----------



## gnoll

Mhm, yeah! Sounds fun.

I'm thinking items with powerful proc effects should work well with LoN. Maximus, Shard of Hate stuff like that. Frenzy is cool but I always dreamed of a cleave barbarian haha...


----------



## tacotiklah

Well I got a pretty good firebird laser wizard going and I'm learning all of the demon hunter sets. I'm doing speed run 55 grifts with the Unhallowed Essence Fire/Ice build. I learned how to play as a lightning Natalya and a friend running unhallowed essence with me running lightning natalya cleared lvl 60 grifts with no real trouble. So I just need to learn how to run a cluster arrow and/or chakram Mauraders and I will more or less be proficient with all the major demon hunter sets.

Feel my wrath, indeed!


----------



## metaljohn

Welp, my computer has been upgraded to all new hardware/software over the last few days. Now I'll be able to do group runs at max fps and be able to see my UI after I get back into town!


----------



## tacotiklah

I'm on fire tonight. Mastered all of the demon hunter set dungeons. I can hold my own with any of the dh sets now. Moving on to wizard next. 


Edit: Because I can't stay away from the demon hunter class for too long, I have now beaten grift level 55 with the Shadow, Natalya, and Unhallowed Essence sets. I'm about to gear up Maruaders and sink a 55 with that too. One goal I have is that I can do at least a grift 65 with each of them before the season ends. 

Edit 2: Finally beat Conqueror on the season journey and earned that extra stash tab. The portrait with gold trim looks pretty good too. I didn't try for guardian last season, but since I was able to get through most of the journey in 1-2 weeks, I feel I got time to get it down. The real challenge is gonna be which of the next conquests I beat. Soloing a 45 grift with no set items at all was a real pain. Chances are, I'll go for the set dungeon masteries. I plan to try to do them all anyways because I've seen those cool new wings your character gets and I have a mighty need.


----------



## gnoll

I'm back in my own apartment again so now I can play Diablo, hehe. Gonna check out some of the changes on non-season but will probably try and get a season character going soon. Give me a shout if anyone wants to play together


----------



## tacotiklah

Welp a month into the season and I have completed (not mastered) all 24 set dungeons, mastered about 10-12 of them, have a fantastic woh wizard speed farm build, two very capable grift pushing builds, and I am tied for the highest paragon level in my clan (767). 

What's a guitar again? 

Edit: Oh, I almost forgot. I managed to beat this too...


----------



## thedonal

I've been back on D3 of late- got my Crusader and Barbarian up to L70. 

Just running regular rifts/grifts at the mo- haven't really looked into seasons.

Have to say- I'm not all that impressed with the Crusader overall- he just doesn't seem to do a load that's interesting to play with.

Love the Whirlwind on Barbarian- loads of fun and gets you about quite quickly if you're hemmed in by enemies. That said- I haven't got a decent attack rating on him yet- his defence is fantastic, but it takes me ages to grind through most enemies and particularly bosses on Torment 2. Just waiting for the right drops...


----------

